# Any I-ELLA Subscribers Out There?



## beautyhustler (Apr 5, 2013)

I've heard of another "golden tote" like subscription service. Curious if anyone is a subscriber...???


----------



## jallu (Apr 5, 2013)

I have been drooling over some of the reviews I've seen of i-Ella The List. The St. Barth's bag is amazing but at $389 a month with a 3 month minimum, it's a pipe dream for me. If you are into designer duds, it's the mother of all subs. For a great review, Google "love meagan st barths". It's a review of the St Barth's bag from December with a Cynthia Steffe dress, a Merkin bag, a necklace worth over $300, and a bunch of beauty and other random things... total value of it all was over $1000 for only $389. If I could afford it, I would sign up in an instant. I am hoping to pony up for a quarter subscription to the Starter Bag at some point this year though. I've seen people get great shoes or bags in the starter.


----------



## EmGee (Apr 5, 2013)

It looks interesting, but I do not think you can return any items if you do not like what you get.

While w Golden Tote you can return stuff which to me is somewhat an advantage.

I'm not sure I would want to put up $1,200 for mystery designer items.

considering how often you can get stuff on sale thesedays.

But then there is also the chance you could get some amazing things you never thought of buying.

I would love to see more reviews for the $60 bag as I can not find any and the one I did read, people were not too thrilled.

I'm kind of mixed on this one, but will be watching for reviews.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 5, 2013)

I am with you. $400 for $1200 worth of stuff is not worth it when you cannot choose what you get. This is just department store ready to wear you can pick up in Macy's or Nordstrom on super sale- there is nothing special about it.


----------



## OiiO (Apr 5, 2013)

I-Ella sent me their SoHo bag to review in my blog a couple months ago, and the total value came up to about $318. I honestly loved everything I got. They call you before they ship your bag to ask you a billion questions about the things you like and to reconfirm your clothes and shoe sizes to make sure they send you the right things. I would probably subscribe if I could, but I would rather just have several cheaper subscriptions right now.

Edit: Blog promotion removed.


----------



## girlmeetsbox (Apr 16, 2013)

> I-Ella sent me their SoHo bag to review in my blog a couple months ago, and the total value came up to about $318.Â I honestly loved everything I got. They call you before they ship your bag to ask you a billion questions about the things you like and to reconfirm your clothes and shoe sizes to make sure they send you the right things. I would probably subscribe if I could, but I would rather just have several cheaper subscriptions right now. Edit: Blog promotion removed.


 Wow! They sent you a bag to review, lucky girl! I placed my order last month and it should've been shipped I think yesterday or today, but I haven't received a phone call to confirm my info. I sent them an email and they said they'll look into it. I hope there's not a f*** up. I'm very excited to see what I'll get!


----------



## EmGee (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am with you. $400 for $1200 worth of stuff is not worth it when you cannot choose what you get. This is just department store ready to wear you can pick up in Macy's or Nordstrom on super sale- there is nothing special about it.


Well, where I live there is a nice dept store The Bay and I often find a lot of designer things at 80% off or even 90% off.

last month Esprit metalic denim skirt and Esprit sheer blouse w little stars all over $30 for both- retail of each item was normally $90

Puma leopard spot leather hi-top shoes $20

Puma Mini Cooper suede shoes $40

Hue corduroy shorts $6

Hue chino shorts $7

There was a lot of high end designer stuff that was cheap too, but do not need tons of dressy stuff right now...

Also from a local store got about 8 items of Conrad C it is a Canadian made line sold in their own stores usually and in boutiques.

I paid $10 each item for some samples that are normally $100-200 each.

-the store only had 1 item of each and only size 6.


----------



## girlmeetsbox (Apr 19, 2013)

Yay! Just got an email saying my bag will be shipped next week. Finally...


----------



## jallu (Apr 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *girlmeetsbox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Yay! Just got an email saying my bag will be shipped next week. Finally...


 I cannot wait to read your review! It may push me to finally purchase.


----------



## tivoli92 (Apr 27, 2013)

has anyone gotten their april bag or even a shipping notice yet? at this rate, we won't get our bags until the first week of may at least... will that mean we will get two bags in may?


----------



## beautyhustler (Apr 27, 2013)

I haven't gotten my bag although they said they would be out toward the end of April. No shipping information either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />!


----------



## tivoli92 (Apr 27, 2013)

i'm so anxious!!! i received my march bag on/around March 27th... so i guess that's why i'm wondering if this late shipping will mean 1 bag at the begining of may (april bag) and one at the end (may bag)


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 28, 2013)

It looks interesting, but I think the smallest bag is not that well priced. The items I saw in the review of the cheapest box were not that different than the popsugar boxes. I'm going to follow though to see what develops.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NikNik455 (Apr 28, 2013)

Can you ladies post your items when you get them.


----------



## wifeandmom (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm anxiously awaiting my SOHO bag... Shipping is a disappointment as I seriously doubt I will receive April's bag IN Apri (I was originally told it was shipping early April and then received an email this past week saying they were shipping over the next two weeks). They will have to really impress me to keep my business at $130+shipping for a surprise bag. Fingers crossed it not only arrives soon as I have not received a shipping notification and that it is super impressive!


----------



## prettygrrl08 (Apr 29, 2013)

I went all-in and got the St. Barth's Bag. I'm excited/anxious/scared, but it was my resolution this year to "upgrade"my look, so (fingers crossed...) this is an investment in my personal brand. Did I sound convincing? I almost have myself convinced this was a good idea. I will share what I receive. No shipping info yet.


----------



## wifeandmom (Apr 29, 2013)

You will have to let me know how it is! I'm doing the Soho for two months and if I love it, will do the St. Barth's as a grand finale.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> I went all-in and got the St. Barth's Bag. I'm excited/anxious/scared, but it was my resolution this year to "upgrade"my look, so (fingers crossed...) this is an investment in my personal brand. Did I sound convincing? I almost have myself convinced this was a good idea. I will share what I receive. No shipping info yet.


----------



## prettygrrl08 (Apr 30, 2013)

I received an email this evening from the company founder re: We're Shipping Bags as Fast as We Can. I am going to be patient because...well...I'm really patient. I also want them to take their time and put as much stuff in my bag as possible. Still no shipping info. The founder put her mobile number in the signature line of her email, and when I sent a message to customer service - to ask that they not send me stilettos - she replied personally to my message. So far, I've only seen a few reviews from bloggers about the March 2013 gratis review bags they've received, so with this probably being a big month of orders, I'm sure they have some logistical stuff to sort out. She seems engaged and concerned with customer satisfaction, so I'll give them some leeway. This month.


----------



## cmarlor (Apr 30, 2013)

I am a I-ella subscriber I received the soho bag 2 weeks ago I paid in Feb I got a Cynthia Steffe maxidress I'm a size 10 this is striped and it is honestly really unflattering makes me look pregnant it's navy and white striped . Also there was s.w Brooklyn face scrub and 2 lip balms and a bunch of organic wipes the dress value was$178 the whole bag said to be $220 I am in Canada paid $35 to ship this my verdict is not very impressed right now I wanted so badly to love this subscription.


----------



## wifeandmom (Apr 30, 2013)

Ugh...sorry your bag wasn't great!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> What bothers me a bit is the big bloggers have their's early March. I realize it is great for marketing/publicity, but from a "regular" customer's viewpoint, it is a little frustrating. Still holding put hope to be wowed though!


----------



## cmarlor (Apr 30, 2013)

I hope they do something the wait until now is not acceptable. The blogger bags I saw were amazing the starter bag I viewed on tickled pink in the rain blog was a higher value than the soho bag I just don't get it.


----------



## jallu (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cmarlor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I am a I-ella subscriber I received the soho bag 2 weeks ago I paid in Feb I got a Cynthia Steffe maxidress I'm a size 10 this is striped and it is honestly really unflattering makes me look pregnant it's navy and white striped . Also there was s.w Brooklyn face scrub and 2 lip balms and a bunch of organic wipes the dress value was$178 the whole bag said to be $220 I am in Canada paid $35 to ship this my verdict is not very impressed right now I wanted so badly to love this subscription.


Did you have to pay any taxes/duties to have it shipped to Canada or is it incuded in the $35 shipping fee??


----------



## cmarlor (May 1, 2013)

The weird thing was it was marked as a gift but I was told by I ella that that was actually a mistake from the intern that packaged it and it should have been charged tax and duty....guess I got lucky there


----------



## tivoli92 (May 1, 2013)

I'm kind of annoyed. it's may and still no shipping info for my april bag!


----------



## wifeandmom (May 1, 2013)

> I'm kind of annoyed. it's may and still no shipping info for my april bag!


 Yeah, I'm a little frustrated too... I'm going to let the slow shipping slide by as I know each bag is fairly personalized, but I am going to be upset if I don't have shipping by early next week.


----------



## Cate88 (May 2, 2013)

I've only received one so far, the April bag. I do the starter one, the $60. A bit of a splurge, but I couldn't resist. I read a lot of positive reviews. I received a PinkyOtto (I believe that's the name) polka-dot blouse. Definitely my style, however, the size was a XS, and I put that for tops I'm a Small / 2. It still fit, just a bit short on the arms. The shirt retails for about $130, so right there that exceeds the cost of the bag. I also received an Armour Beauty lip gloss in Divine which retails for $21. They threw a ton of Herbal Essences toilettes as well as a chap stick from a company based in Brooklyn that is organic and vegan. At first I was like, "What?! They're sending me CHAPSTICK?" But then I tried it, and it was by far one of the best chapsticks I have ever used. I prefer it over my Burt's Bees. I believe the final total of the bag was just under $200, so definitely a deal. The stuff in it I wouldn't have bought for myself. I would have definitely liked to see more tops or shoes or even a purse, however, I believe you would need to subscribe to the other two bags, as they are more expensive and come with a lot more items, and more pricier items.

Their customer support also isn't that great from my experience. I emailed them after my purchase asking when I would expect the bag to ship as there was no details on their site, and I still haven't heard back, even 2 months later! I've sent them a couple more as well that I've never heard. I think they might ship at different times. I received it around the April 10th, and it appears a lot of people in this thread haven't received it yet and it's May.

Also, it's a requirement to be subscribed for at least 3 months, so you can not purchase one bag and then cancel the service right after if you're not satisfied.

I think the pros out weigh the cons, and if you have some extra money that you can spend on this bag, then you should.


----------



## wifeandmom (May 2, 2013)

I'll just add that they invoice through PayPal....and you can easily cancel an invoice you receive through PayPal. Seeing that is is May, with no shipping information yet and no dates given (other than a generic we will be shipping this week and next that was emailed last week), if I don't have my package by next week I will be canceling my next invoice unless I am completely wowed by the Soho bag.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was so excited by this subscription and am starting to get very disappointed by it...



> I've only received one so far, the April bag. I do the starter one, the $60. A bit of a splurge, but I couldn't resist. I read a lot of positive reviews. I received a PinkyOtto (I believe that's the name) polka-dot blouse. Definitely my style, however, the size was a XS, and I put that for tops I'm a Small / 2. It still fit, just a bit short on the arms. The shirt retails for about $130, so right there that exceeds the cost of the bag. I also received an Armour Beauty lip gloss in Divine which retails for $21. They threw a ton of Herbal Essences toilettes as well as a chap stick from a company based in Brooklyn that is organic and vegan. At first I was like, "What?! They're sending me CHAPSTICK?" But then I tried it, and it was by far one of the best chapsticks I have ever used. I prefer it over my Burt's Bees. I believe the final total of the bag was just under $200, so definitely a deal. The stuff in it I wouldn't have bought for myself. I would have definitely liked to see more tops or shoes or even a purse, however, I believe you would need to subscribe to the other two bags, as they are more expensive and come with a lot more items, and more pricier items. Their customer support also isn't that great from my experience. I emailed them after my purchase asking when I would expect the bag to ship as there was no details on their site, and I still haven't heard back, even 2 months later! I've sent them a couple more as well that I've never heard. I think they might ship at different times. I received it around the April 10th, and it appears a lot of people in this thread haven't received it yet and it's May. Also, it's a requirement to be subscribed for at least 3 months, so you can not purchase one bag and then cancel the service right after if you're not satisfied. I think the pros out weigh the cons, and if you have some extra money that you can spend on this bag, then you should.


----------



## Cate88 (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wifeandmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'll just add that they invoice through PayPal....and you can easily cancel an invoice you receive through PayPal. Seeing that is is May, with no shipping information yet and no dates given (other than a generic we will be shipping this week and next that was emailed last week), if I don't have my package by next week I will be canceling my next invoice unless I am completely wowed by the Soho bag.
> 
> 
> ...


 If that's something that I can do, then I'll probably cancel the next invoice if I'm not completely wowed by this one. But, so far so good!


----------



## wifeandmom (May 2, 2013)

> If that's something that I can do, then I'll probably cancel the next invoice if I'm not completely wowed by this one. But, so far so good!


 I'm still hoping it's great...have you already been invoiced for May's? I'm assuming at this point my April bag (that I paid for in mid March) will now be May's. Maybe I'll be shocked and get a shipping notification by Saturday!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> THAT would be fantastic!


----------



## nicepenguins (May 2, 2013)

If you like this kind of sub, I'd definitely suggest Golden Tote. They are efficient at shipping and also have multiple price points.


----------



## prettygrrl08 (May 2, 2013)

I received a USPS tracking number this afternoon indicating my box will ship from NYC tomorrow! I have to say, if my box isn't in the $1000 value range, I will feel let down. I have to shuck a lot of clams for $400!! Good luck everyone! I get the Golden Tote also. Their bag has a lot of cute knits and trendy comfy clothes. I am hoping I-Ella will contain some quality wardrobe and career pieces. Golden tote has sent me a couple of doozies he last couple times. A cardigan with zebras on it and a pair of (half) striped leggings immediately come to mind...lol! It's like going to the casino and rolling the dice. I love it.


----------



## nicepenguins (May 2, 2013)

Ha! Looking forward to seeing what you get. I'm trying to see what I can get for my unwanted gt stuff on consignment to help offset the cost of buying more totes--actually your unwanted stuff sounds like I would like it lol. I love leggings and funky cardigans. Goes to show everyone has such different preferences.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nicepenguins (May 2, 2013)

Omg my phone posted three times! Sorry!!!


----------



## wifeandmom (May 2, 2013)

Tracking for me too! Super excited and way less grump about it now too...amazing what a tracking notification and personal email can do! lol Here's to hoping it lives up to my expectations!


----------



## Cate88 (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wifeandmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm still hoping it's great...have you already been invoiced for May's? I'm assuming at this point my April bag (that I paid for in mid March) will now be May's. Maybe I'll be shocked and get a shipping notification by Saturday!
> 
> ...


I received an invoice for the May bag on April 14th, paid it on April 17th. Haven't heard any more information after that, except for some members update emails. I know one of them said that there were a lot of invoices that still need to be paid. I received my April bag around the second week of April, so I'm hoping my May one comes in the same time frame. *fingers crossed*


----------



## girlmeetsbox (May 4, 2013)

Girl my bag finally came yesterday! What I got was totally my style and I love it! Can't wait for you to see!


----------



## shabs (May 4, 2013)

Post what you got please. Still no shipping for me. ;(


----------



## Cate88 (May 6, 2013)

Just received this email from I-Ella:



> Hello there,
> Happy Monday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Please expect to receive tracking details today.
> ...


----------



## wifeandmom (May 6, 2013)

I believe it is the May bag that is the Hamptons...Although since we are technically receiving ours in May, maybe it is this bag. *sigh* Mine should arrive tomorrow or Wednesday; I'll post pics when it does.


----------



## Cate88 (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wifeandmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I believe it is the May bag that is the Hamptons...Although since we are technically receiving ours in May, maybe it is this bag. *sigh* Mine should arrive tomorrow or Wednesday; I'll post pics when it does.


 Is this the April bag or the May bag you are receiving? Yes, I definitely want pics!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## shabs (May 6, 2013)

I think my April bag is expected to ship today. Paid early March.


----------



## wifeandmom (May 6, 2013)

> Is this the April bag or the May bag you are receiving? Yes, I definitely want pics!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 The April bag...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I paid in March for it.


----------



## Cate88 (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wifeandmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The April bag...
> 
> ...


 Now I'm questioning if I'm going to get my May bag :/


----------



## wifeandmom (May 6, 2013)

Yeah, I don't know that I will pay or cancel my next invoice. I realize the bags are personalized, but this bag will really have to impress me if I'm going to continue with their company. I wanted to do the St. Barth's bag after doing two months of the Soho, but I'm not taking that risk now with their super slow shipping and occasionnal email uupdates. I have better places to spend that large of amount of money...


----------



## girlmeetsbox (May 6, 2013)

Here is what I got from my April bag. I ordered the Starter Bag. Yes it took a very long time to come. I ordered in early March and it didn't come until the beginning of May. So if you've ordered too, hopefully you'll get yours soon. I love the shoes! They are Charles Philips and sell for $175 (crazy!).


----------



## Cate88 (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *girlmeetsbox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is what I got from my April bag. I ordered the Starter Bag. Yes it took a very long time to come. I ordered in early March and it didn't come until the beginning of May. So if you've ordered too, hopefully you'll get yours soon. I love the shoes! They are Charles Philips and sell for $175 (crazy!).


 Those shoes are wicked cute! That HAS to be April's bag because it is almost exactly like mine! I received a blouse from pinky otto, a ton of those herbal essences packets. They were lavender I think. I also got chapstick from S.W. Basics. Did you get a lipgloss from Armour Beauty?


----------



## Cate88 (May 6, 2013)

On another note, I haven't received a tracking number yet, and it's almost 5PM. I highly doubt I'm going to receive it today like promised  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## shabs (May 6, 2013)

Same. No tracking for me either.


----------



## tivoli92 (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Cate88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Those shoes are wicked cute! That HAS to be April's bag because it is almost exactly like mine! I received a blouse from pinky otto, a ton of those herbal essences packets. They were lavender I think. I also got chapstick from S.W. Basics. Did you get a lipgloss from Armour Beauty?


 Hmm weird those are the same brands i got in my MARCH bag (and I know others did too) which arrived around march 26. i haven't gotten a bag since


----------



## wifeandmom (May 6, 2013)

> Hmm weird those are the same brands i got in my MARCH bag (and I know others did too) which arrived around march 26. i haven't gotten a bag since


 I noticed that on blog reviews too. Loafers are super cute but I've seen them on at least 3 different blog reviews from February and March. :/ I'll post pictures soon as my Soho bag arrives.


----------



## shabs (May 6, 2013)

I remember prior emails stating the theme for April would be "Global" -- meaning?? and could span a couple of months.  Not sure if it's being implemented.


----------



## girlmeetsbox (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Cate88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Those shoes are wicked cute! That HAS to be April's bag because it is almost exactly like mine! I received a blouse from pinky otto, a ton of those herbal essences packets. They were lavender I think. I also got chapstick from S.W. Basics. Did you get a lipgloss from Armour Beauty?


 No I got the S.W. Basics Exfoliant. I'm aware that others got the same shoes from the last couple of months, but I find it strange and concerning that no one seems to get theirs on time or proper notification. After I received my bag I got an email from Ella asking my opinion on the bag and reassured me that next month will not take as long. Here's hoping...


----------



## prettygrrl08 (May 6, 2013)

My bag was delivered today- too bad I'm on a business trip. It was delivered to my fiancÃ©es office and he's at a convention! I'm debating asking his partner to open the box and take pictures. Is that over the top? Too too much? Lol! If not, the wait will be until Friday. Though the shoes are cute, I'm hoping for summer items in my bag. Winter and Spring styles are currently on sale and clearance in the stores. I won't be happy with out of season items. Not for $400. I realize that acquiring the sizes they need to fill orders takes time. My best guess is that they ship when the sizes and styles they order come in and they don't keep anything in stock. Golden Tote does this, but they run a short sale, place one big order, and ship the bags a couple weeks later. I-Ella would do well to follow suit to keep customers happy. Slower growth, but fewer growing pains. I'm excited to see my bag and I'm hoping it isn't the same ones seen on blog reviews containing dark lace and brocade dresses.


----------



## prettygrrl08 (May 6, 2013)

I assumed the flats were ponyhair, but maybe they are satin? Silk? Summery? Anyway, they are very cute. Fingers crossed for all of you still waiting. Hamptons bag sounds interesting...another month of daydreaming on tap!


----------



## shabs (May 7, 2013)

Did anyone receive tracking as promised yesterday? I didn't. I paid over a month ago.


----------



## Cate88 (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *shabs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Did anyone receive tracking as promised yesterday? I didn't. I paid over a month ago.


 I didn't get it either, along with another girl on this thread. Hopefully today, if not, then I'm definitely not renewing next month. It will also have to do with what's in the bag, but the tracking thing is kind of irking me, along with shipping issues other people have had with them.


----------



## Cate88 (May 7, 2013)

One of the blogs I go to for subscription box reviews just posted a review for a St. Barth's Bag. I guess I-Ella sent it to her for free (must be awesome!) The St. Barth's Bag is the most expensive ($389.) It looks like it's the theme for the May bag as it includes a tote perfect for the beach.

Here is what it included along with their values:


INDEGO AFRICA Reversible Tote - $60
S.W. Basics Exfoliate - $28
SABON Soap - $8
Herbal Essentials Towelettes (8) - $6
Olivella Daily Facial Cleansing Cloths - $8
BIKO Finn Necklace - $59
BIKO Modern Friendship Bracelet - $85
Sam + Lavi Tilly Navy Lace Dress - $197.50
Sam + Lavi Pure White Top - $80
Rachel Pally Black Splatter Caftan Maxi Dress - $242

*TOTAL = $773.50*

Definitely a good value. Click Here for the full review along with pictures. The highlight is the Rachel Pally dress. I actually don't really like anything that was included in the bag, except for the BIKO friendship bracelet, however, it's tailored to each person's style and preferences. I guess I-Ella sends out S.W. Basics and Herbal Essentials Towelettes with every bag as everyone seems to be getting them every month.

I get the Starter Bag, so it would include probably 3 - 5 items from that bag if I had the same preferences. If this bag was the Starter Bag, it would probably have only included the S.W. Basics Exfoliate, Herbal Essentials Towelettes, the tote bag, and the Sam + Lavi Pure White Top.


----------



## nicepenguins (May 7, 2013)

Um, that's not that impressive. It looks like they added a bunch of filler stuff (soap?) to make it look like it was worth 2x what the person paid instead of another clothing item. The amount the person paid is like 2 $149 golden totes and an extra $50 golden tote and i dont think the items are all that special. I get that Rachel pally is awesome and golden tote has cheaper brands...but idk, this one seems like a lot of filler. I'm glad I followed for a while to see what people are getting though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wifeandmom (May 7, 2013)

Mine arrived today. I'll post pictures this evening. Received a shopping bag (I'll use it for the beach) in a cool reversible print that was made in Africa and a black/white techno print maxi. Also had an antiwrinkle cream (really excited to us it) and a ton towelettes. Everything is cute, but not sure is it is personally worth the $129 price tag+shipping of the Soho bag. I think retail value is right at $300. Dress fits great (loose and flows nicely) and is right at my ankles (I had mentioned on the notes that I'm 5'11). I said I was a size 10 (actually a size 8) on the style profile as I tend to like loose clothing and can alter in if need be. I was hoping to be wowed and nothing had a wow factor except maybe the wrinkle cream... I do like the dress and bag and know that I will use both at the beach, just not quite what I expected.


----------



## rockhoundluna (May 7, 2013)

Never mind, will update later if possible!


----------



## EmGee (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Um, that's not that impressive. It looks like they added a bunch of filler stuff (soap?) to make it look like it was worth 2x what the person paid instead of another clothing item.
> 
> The amount the person paid is like 2 $149 golden totes and an extra $50 golden tote and i dont think the items are all that special. I get that Rachel pally is awesome and golden tote has cheaper brands...but idk, this one seems like a lot of filler. I'm glad I followed for a while to see what people are getting though.


If it is only 1/2 price that is not so great. Dept stores here have quite a lot of high end stuff on sale at the end of season for 75% off and even 90% off (I've gotten leather puma boots for $20 a few weeks ago) and there was stuff like all designer shoes over $200 were being sold for $70.

I'm also kind of wondering how personalized this is as so many people seem to get the same shoes??


----------



## Cate88 (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *EmGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If it is only 1/2 price that is not so great. Dept stores here have quite a lot of high end stuff on sale at the end of season for 75% off and even 90% off (I've gotten leather puma boots for $20 a few weeks ago) and there was stuff like all designer shoes over $200 were being sold for $70.
> ...


 

As far as personalized goes, the "quiz" they have you take to get your preferences is quite short. It is personalized as far as style, but it's a broad range I think. They won't send you something you don't like. For example, if you put in that you don't want to receive maxi dresses, they won't send you them. They also ask you to upload a picture of yourself in your favorite outfit. I uploaded a picture of me in a polka-dot dress, and in my first box, they sent me a polka-dot blouse.


----------



## Cate88 (May 8, 2013)

Oh lawd it's a miracle! I received my shipping notification! They also left a note:

Note To Recipient: Surprise!

Hopefully it's something amazing! I still have faith in I-Ella! There is no more information as to when it'll get here, however, it shouldn't take to long coming from NY to RI. Monday probably.


----------



## nicepenguins (May 8, 2013)

> Hi there, Ella here with The List. This information is not accurate. Thank you. - Ella Â


 What is inaccurate, exactly? Please explain.


----------



## EmGee (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Cate88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info.

I might try this out later, still unsure.

But I know I do not want to pay $35 shipping to Canada each time and will most likely wait until I have a US address in the fall again.


----------



## wifeandmom (May 9, 2013)

> What is inaccurate, exactly? Please explain.


 Ok, very strange. I noticed two comments from Ella yesterday evening and when I got back on this morning, they were both gone....


----------



## nicepenguins (May 9, 2013)

> Ok, very strange. I noticed two comments from Ella yesterday evening and when I got back on this morning, they were both gone....


 That is weird that her comments disappeared. Wonder what happened.


----------



## Cate88 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *EmGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> ...


 Oh wow, $35? Yeah.. I would wait. haha I am so anti-shipping costs. I sometimes won't buy things online if their shipping costs are too high. It sucks because I'll see something on sale or clearance that I like, but the shipping costs just as much as the item. I sell a lot of things on eBay and shipping isn't THAT much.


----------



## unicorn (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is weird that her comments disappeared. Wonder what happened.


 Probably deleted by a mod - company representatives aren't allowed to post about their brand without an insider account.


----------



## zadidoll (May 9, 2013)

The comments were removed a for a few reasons as well as due to the TOS. I sometimes allow company reps to post on MUT however if they're coming to fight with members I'm not going to allow that to happen. We've had way too much of that from Red Capet Box, Panty Fly and a couple of other bad subscription services owners. I could since those types of owners quickly show that they're not professional enough to run a business and they end up shooting themselves in their own feet but honestly I'm sick of the drama that pops up because of it so this time I wanted to nip it in the bud.



> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *wifeandmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## nicepenguins (May 9, 2013)

Thanks Zadi!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Cate88 (May 9, 2013)

I just received this email from I-Ella. It sounds like they're responding to some of the criticism:



> Hello Everyone,   I wanted to send a quick note to members of The List.   It takes a lot of heart to start something...to create something.    For the entrepreneur, what we want (and perhaps need) is to be cheered and encouraged.  It's so important.   Often times, you pursue your dreams in complete solitude against the better judgment of your family, your own mind...but we continue.
> _You feel like a runner in a marathon. _   For some, we simply want to be a contender, others we want to win.   We are in this to win.  To send you lovely boxes filled with fashion and beauty.     To inspire you.     To brighten your days.     To make you utterly stylish.     To make you proud of the small team of girls in New York City who were bold enough to try something new.   I want to thank you for it all - the cheers, the feedback, the understanding (shipping!), the squeals of joy when you open your boxes, so on and so forth.
> Thanks for being a part of our story.   xo   Ella Gorgla, founder + ceo


----------



## zadidoll (May 9, 2013)

She sent that out? I can't say I know her motives however I find it suspect. Call me skeptical ESPECIALLY after the recent Panty Fly drama but personally when a business owner starts sending out emails like that it raises red flags for me. It then causes me to pause to think, "_Would I subscribe/buy from this company? Where are they getting their product from? Is she authorized by the companies whose products she's sending out?_"



> Originally Posted by *Cate88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just received this email from I-Ella. It sounds like they're responding to some of the criticism:
> 
> ...


----------



## Cate88 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> She sent that out? I can't say I know her motives however I find it suspect. Call me skeptical ESPECIALLY after the recent Panty Fly drama but personally when a business owner starts sending out emails like that it raises red flags for me. It then causes me to pause to think, "_Would I subscribe/buy from this company? Where are they getting their product from? Is she authorized by the companies whose products she's sending out?_"


Yep, I received it this morning. Most of their products come from companies based in the Brooklyn area. The top I received last month is from Pinky Otto. They own a couple of boutiques in NY, MA, and LA I believe.

What was the issue with Panty Fly? It sounds like a subscription box service that sends out underwear. I can't say I would ever be interested in that...


----------



## nicepenguins (May 9, 2013)

> She sent that out? I can't say I know her motives however I find it suspect. Call me skeptical ESPECIALLY after the recent Panty Fly drama but personally when a business owner starts sending out emails like that it raises red flags for me. It then causes me to pause to think, "_Would I subscribe/buy from this company? Where are they getting their product from? Is she authorized by the companies whose products she's sending out?_"


 Yeah it seems kind of unprofessional to send out a big "thank you" email when there are bad shipping delays without an apology as well...


----------



## Cate88 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah it seems kind of unprofessional to send out a big "thank you" email when there are bad shipping delays without an apology as well...


 I see where you are coming from, however, I think the opposite. They're taking the initiative to see what people have been saying and address the concerns, albeit without a solution, but at least they are interested in knowing their customer's concerns.

But I agree, could have definitely used an apology for the customers with shipping issues.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 9, 2013)

Eh, I don't see this email as addressing concerns so much as it just seems to be a stream of consciousness ramble justifying the company's actions (a la Red Carpet Box).


----------



## AshJs3 (May 9, 2013)

I don't subscribe, but I've been very interested in this sub since I first heard about it so I follow this thread pretty closely. One thing that really turns me off is when these sub owners start making its subscribers out to be the bad guys because "OMG guys, this is so hard! No one understands!!!" that is horribly unprofessional to me. Just because you decided to start a company and found out it wasn't as easy as you thought, doesn't mean your customers should give you hugs and be ok waiting around forever for their stuff. Sorry your dream didn't work out, but it happens every day. I hope they can get it turned around. Maybe close down for a month or 2 to get some problems worked out, but when they start going for sympathy that's a huge problem for me.


----------



## prettygrrl08 (May 9, 2013)

I received my box yesterday and reached out to Ella directly with what I believed to be valid concerns. We went about 4 rounds before we retired to our corners.  On one hand, it is silly to fuss with someone over email about clothes.  On the other hand, I spent nearly $400 and I am not happy at all.  Not at all.

After some wine, some whine, and a good nights rest...I am still irritated.  Ella is in the process of making it right, and I am going to be patient while the process moves along.

I believe in entrepreneurship, and I do not want to contribute to damaging her brand, especially when she is making an effort to remedy the issues.  I am not going to post the details of my experience on the forum, HOWEVER, you are welcome to contact me directly for the details.

I don't think Ella was aware of the impact social media and virtual interactions like forums can have on her brand. I mentioned that you gals were looking forward to seeing what I received in my bag. The bloggers have been effusive in their praise of the bag because it was gratis. As FabFitFun learned, and Ella will also, the bar for effusive praise is quite a bit higher for paying customers.


----------



## rockhoundluna (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> She sent that out? I can't say I know her motives however I find it suspect. Call me skeptical ESPECIALLY after the recent Panty Fly drama but personally when a business owner starts sending out emails like that it raises red flags for me. It then causes me to pause to think, "_Would I subscribe/buy from this company? Where are they getting their product from? Is she authorized by the companies whose products she's sending out?_"
> ...


----------



## marilynrob (May 9, 2013)

Another disappointed i-ella customer.  Basedon the blogger's glowing reviews,  I subscribed and paid in  February.  I received a bag in late April for March. No February bag. The first bag was so disappointing.  I received a large "trendy" necklace, 10 towelettes, Armour lipgloss and a champagne tasting certificate (no tasting rooms in my area).  No clothes.  I hated everything but understand that's what happens with mystery bags.  The only thing I used is the bag it comes in.   I wrote to Ella and expressed my disappointment but also to let her know what I expected for the next 2 bags. 

I really wanted to give her a chance to impress me.  Its not very hard to impress me because I hate shopping for clothes and have a very hectic schedule.  Ella promised me a more personalized bag for May after I re-emphasized my preferences.

I received my second bag on May 3 (paid for in March).  Another major disappointment, a lace top, a leather bracelet, more towelettes, face wipes etc. I don't need more jewelry and nothing was close to my style.  The two bags together were definitely not worth $139.00.  Although the letter enclosed stated the ARV to be $209 and $179.00.   I understand her dilemma but I will not be continuing my subscription.  The uncertainty,shipping delays, and intense disappointment are too much for me.  The concept is made for someone like me but it needs more refining. 

Disclaimer: this is not a slam for Ella, just a honest review for others who are considering the subscriptions.


----------



## unicorn (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Eh, I don't see this email as addressing concerns so much as it just seems to be a stream of consciousness ramble justifying the company's actions (a la Red Carpet Box).


I thought the exact same thing. If you want to say sorry, get tracking numbers out, start refunding shipping costs, and perhaps offering some discounts to customers who choose to stay with the service. Several paragraph's worth of rambling prose about how hard it is to run a service like this isn't an apology, its an excuse. If they can't keep up with subs and get boxes out on time, they need to stop accepting more members and issuing new invoices and get the *current* orders sorted out.


----------



## zadidoll (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> She sent that out? I can't say I know her motives however I find it suspect. Call me skeptical ESPECIALLY after the recent Panty Fly drama but personally when a business owner starts sending out emails like that it raises red flags for me. It then causes me to pause to think, "_Would I subscribe/buy from this company? Where are they getting their product from? Is she authorized by the companies whose products she's sending out?_"
> ...


----------



## wifeandmom (May 9, 2013)

Zadidoll, I agree with everything you stated. I was shocked to see her comments on here last and thought it was borderline unprofessional. After thinking about my bag for a bit, I'm disappointed as receiving a "produce bag" (I'll get pictures up soon...it literally says produce bag on the card!) in what I consider a luxury clothing subscription is a joke. Is it cute? Yes. Is a produce bag worth $50? Hell no...not unless it carries the groceries in and puts them away on its own. Dress is ok, but not a signature piece as I would expect from this subscription. I paid around the 20th of March and received my April bag May 7th...when asked when my bag was shipping towards the end of April(for probably the fourth time), I was only told that bags started zshipping the 15th. I would like to reiterate that she invoices through PayPal for the subscription service...there are no reoccurring payments. You have to physically click the invoice and pay for it when it arrives. Hitting cancel on the invoice is equally as easy as they have zero access to your payment information and have no way of collecting payment if you don't pay your invoice. With the late shipping, mediocre customer service to regular customers (non big bloggers), and the passive aggressive email (this is the second one like this in the past few weeks), I'm disappointed in this subscription service that could be so amazing. I do understand that being an entrepreneur is hard. I've ran my own business successfully for over two years with no employees while being a wife and mother...that email was NOT an apology and I was actually quite offended when I read it. I think I-Ella would do well to take a step back and limit subscriptions to what they can handle shipping in an effective manner with equal bags for both the regular subscribers and big bloggers. I would have been more than happy to pay for 3 bags (I was originally going to do 2 Sohos and 1 St. Barth) from I-Ella if they had lived up to their promises. As it is, they've lost a customer until I can see a change in business practices.



> I'm with KawaiiMeows on this. The email posted above doesn't address the shipping issues at all other than, "_I want to thank you for it all - the cheers, the feedback, __*the understanding (shipping!)*__, the squeals of joy when you open your boxes, so on and so forth._" Sending out a "thank you email" to customer doesn't bother me but it's the wording - the fact it's a LONG email that basically states nothing just throws red flags up for me considering I've had to deal with the owners of Posh Pod, Red Carpet Box, Panty Fly, The Look Bag just to name a few. Now granted I'm NOT a subscriber to I-Ella but considering that email she sent out and the delays plus the fact customer service seems to be lacking for some it's NOT a subscription service or company I'd want to take a risk with especially due to the cost $59 ($177 total), $129 ($387 total) or $389 PER MONTH ($1,167!!). (_$389 is roughly my car and insurance payment combined!_) Went to view their FAQs; had to turn JavaScript off to read it since I was getting a popup to join. I had a question on if the items were new or pre-owned and the items are new HOWEVER I *do not* like this: So if you don't like the items from your first bag OR had shipping issues OR whatever you're STUCK paying another $59, $129 OR $389 for two additional months. I'm sorry but to me that raises even a BIGGER red flag because they're essentially forcing a person who signs up to remain a member for two additional months. Yes, I know there are ways to cancel by filing a dispute or even cancelling a credit card BUT that's a hassle and a company should NOT force a subscriber to be stuck with two additional months if there were problems or if the customer is genuinely dissatisfied with the products sent! The concept is good, I'll give her that, but the forced commitment along with the unprofessional email just has me VERY leery about joining.Â  So this is definitely a pass for me.


----------



## Cate88 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I thought the exact same thing. If you want to say sorry, get tracking numbers out, start refunding shipping costs, and perhaps offering some discounts to customers who choose to stay with the service. Several paragraph's worth of rambling prose about how hard it is to run a service like this isn't an apology, its an excuse. If they can't keep up with subs and get boxes out on time, they need to stop accepting more members and issuing new invoices and get the *current* orders sorted out.


 I agree. The one thing I admire about Sample Society, is that if a box is going to be shipped later than the April 1st date, they let their subscribers know ahead of time, give them a $5 gift code to use on Beauty Bar and any of their affiliated sites, AND throw in an extra. That has only happened once. I'm always charged on the same day (30th) and the box always ships on the 1st.


----------



## nicepenguins (May 9, 2013)

Honestly, she might be better off closing shop temporarily and coming up with a more workable business plan than limping along like this. She could then reopen or rebrand etc. IMO....


----------



## Soxi (May 9, 2013)

> I just received this email from I-Ella. It sounds like they're responding to some of the criticism:


 Let me preface by saying, I do not subscribe to this service. I have been intrigued by it and was considering subscribing but wanted to see more of what that they have to offer before committing. I think that the idea is a good one, but with something that pricey I want to be wowed. That email she sent is almost enough for me to not want to subscribe. I am sure it's hard running your own business, but, imo, you shouldn't pass that on to the consumer. I think a simple "we're very sorry for the shipping delays, we are working hard to find a solution. In the meantime please enjoy 20% off next months bag" would have been a better approach to take. It seems like she let people's unhappiness and comments get to her and with all the social media nowadays, you need to have a thicker skin to run a company, and step back and think about what you want to convey prior to publicly responding to critisim.


----------



## prettygrrl08 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Honestly, she might be better off closing shop temporarily and coming up with a more workable business plan than limping along like this. She could then reopen or rebrand etc. IMO....


 I thought about it today, and the only way she could successfully run a subscription that is:

1. Customized to your size- clothes and shoes (from XXS-XXXL)

2. Current and On-Trend

3. 50-60% off retail

4. Customized to your style

5. Shipped on time every month

6. Offered at 3 different price points

Is if she shipped from the stockroom at Nordstrom or Macy's.  I'm afraid the only way to save this sub is to partner with Rachael Zoe.

The concept is very cool, but overly ambitious.  She needs one price point. One clothing item.  Once accessory. Five Sizes. As much fluff and extras as she can get, but first cover the basics. First things first. Get a high quality product shipped out on time to your customers. Bloggers are not your customers, they are your marketing department.

Her email poem states "Often times, you pursue your dreams in complete solitude against the better judgment of your family, your own mind...but we continue."

Better judgement is sometimes just that.  Slam on the brakes.  Make a U-Turn.  Live to fight another day.


----------



## EmGee (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Cate88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh wow, $35? Yeah.. I would wait. haha I am so anti-shipping costs. I sometimes won't buy things online if their shipping costs are too high. It sucks because I'll see something on sale or clearance that I like, but the shipping costs just as much as the item. I sell a lot of things on eBay and shipping isn't THAT much.


Well,

I guess I should add that I do not mind paying shipping to Canada but for something with a low value and 3x in a row??

maybe not as I can use that $100 and buy stuff here.

I have bought items on ebay before where I paid $35 for a bag from a specific vendor and shipping to Canada was $20.

But I wanted that bag and it was made and sold only by that one seller and shipping from Miami area or Florida is usually $20 for registered airmail (my mother lives in that area but only half the year).

I think I might be better off watchcing what people get in their i-ella bags for the next few months.

I'm starting to think I buy enough random things for myself locally anyways.

I just bought myself a handwoven tote bag at the mall from some seniors group that was selling crafts they make.

And a stained glass butterfly (but that is a gift for my mother.....not that I planned to get her this, lol......well it was only $15 for that, so hard not to buy....).

*After reading all the comments here I think i-ella should prob think about having a waiting list for new customers.

Esp if people are waiting so long for their bags already.

I mean Goodies co owned by Walmart has a waiting list, Topbox cosmetics sub has a waiting list of up to 6 months (crazy, I know).

If even huge companies have waiting lists, I do not see why other would not?


----------



## Cate88 (May 10, 2013)

Tracking says my bag is coming tomorrow. I'll post about it when I get it.


----------



## wifeandmom (May 10, 2013)

Ok, shopping bag not produce bag. Just double checked while I was taking more pictures. Still...not what I was expecting in the Soho bag (and there is loose stitching in several spots which drives me a bit batty since I sew for a living).



> Zadidoll, I agree with everything you stated. I was shocked to see her comments on here last and thought it was borderline unprofessional. After thinking about my bag for a bit, I'm disappointed as receiving a "produce bag" (I'll get pictures up soon...it literally says produce bag on the card!) in what I consider a luxury clothing subscription is a joke. Is it cute? Yes. Is a produce bag worth $50? Hell no...not unless it carries the groceries in and puts them away on its own. Dress is ok, but not a signature piece as I would expect from this subscription. I paid around the 20th of March and received my April bag May 7th...when asked when my bag was shipping towards the end of April(for probably the fourth time), I was only told that bags started zshipping the 15th. I would like to reiterate that she invoices through PayPal for the subscription service...there are no reoccurring payments. You have to physically click the invoice and pay for it when it arrives. Hitting cancel on the invoice is equally as easy as they have zero access to your payment information and have no way of collecting payment if you don't pay your invoice. With the late shipping, mediocre customer service to regular customers (non big bloggers), and the passive aggressive email (this is the second one like this in the past few weeks), I'm disappointed in this subscription service that could be so amazing. I do understand that being an entrepreneur is hard. I've ran my own business successfully for over two years with no employees while being a wife and mother...that email was NOT an apology and I was actually quite offended when I read it. I think I-Ella would do well to take a step back and limit subscriptions to what they can handle shipping in an effective manner with equal bags for both the regular subscribers and big bloggers. I would have been more than happy to pay for 3 bags (I was originally going to do 2 Sohos and 1 St. Barth) from I-Ella if they had lived up to their promises. As it is, they've lost a customer until I can see a change in business practices.


----------



## girlmeetsbox (May 10, 2013)

Ok guys, I'm quite concerned about all that's been said the last couple of days. So Ella posted some comments and deleted them? What is her profile name and what did she say in the comments? I got those strange emails too and was wondering what was up. I have 2 months left of my "subscription", so things better not go downhill with i-Ella. Everyone cross your fingers!


----------



## zadidoll (May 10, 2013)

She didn't delete her posts, I did. First was her saying that those on The List will be getting their bags. Second post was her saying that Rockhoundlunda's post was wrong (and due to some information shared with me privately I yanked I-Ella's post to her as a result). I won't go into details about the second matter but my job here on MUT is to protect my members and this is why the rules states that business owners or people working for those companies may not post on MUT about their company.


----------



## wifeandmom (May 10, 2013)

And literally the day after was when she sent the "woe is me" email... *sigh*



> She didn't delete her posts, I did. First was her saying that those on The List will be getting their bags. Second post was her saying that Rockhoundlunda's post was wrong (and due to some information shared with me privately I yanked I-Ella's post to her as a result). I won't go into details about the second matter but my job here on MUT is to protect my members and this is why the rules states that business owners or people working for those companies may not post on MUT about their company.


----------



## Yorkiez (May 10, 2013)

I really liked the IELLA boxes I saw online that the blogger got so I took a chance. I kept waiting for the box and I wrote to them a couple of times by email in the 1.5 months after my payment was made. It was really upsetting because they completely ignored emails, refused to answer my question, and all I want to know is where my bag is, because they sure invoiced me fast and got the money fast. They just wouldn't write me back so I finally had to write on the Facebook wall to try and get their attention. I had another customer of theirs reply to my FB post saying that they were in the same boat as me. Then that FB wall post was mysteriously removed (not from me, and I was the original person who posted it.) I am not the kind of person that would ever take a business concern to a public Facebook wall unless I was totally desperate but they left me no choice by ignoring my emails. After that, and considering it was a month and a half or more since I paid them, I went to PayPal and made a claim. PayPal gave me my money back from them very fast. IELLA The List never apologized or seemed to care at all. It's really clear that they have lied to a lot of people and I am really upset that they are getting away with this. Their Facebook wall is really pretty empty and maybe I am not the only feedback they deleted. They need to take a big lesson in professionalism and customer service. They seem like they are operating out of somebody's living room right now and it's just not professional or trustworthy. Thanks for letting me share my story, believe me ladies if you were frustrated you are not alone.


----------



## rockhoundluna (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wifeandmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> And literally the day after was when she sent the "woe is me" email... *sigh*
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


----------



## greentea7 (May 11, 2013)

Ladies we have to stop supporting these low budget at best newfangled subscription boxes. They never end well!!! They are consistently filled with swap meet garbage. I'm sorry if I hurt the feelings of the well intentioned subscribers but this never ends well!they are scam artists.be it a disease or the catch all of being a woman, the end is all the same and it infuriates me! People work hard for their money.pure unadulterated lame sauce, and for shame, I say! For shame!!!!


----------



## CaliMel (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *greentea7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ladies we have to stop supporting these low budget at best newfangled subscription boxes. They never end well!!! They are consistently filled with swap meet garbage. I'm sorry if I hurt the feelings of the well intentioned subscribers but this never ends well!they are scam artists.be it a disease or the catch all of being a woman, the end is all the same and it infuriates me! People work hard for their money.pure unadulterated lame sauce, and for shame, I say! For shame!!!!


Yup!

Exactly this. This is why I refuse to subscribe to anything that is not actually from an actual company. If it's from some random person running it out of their home, that's ridiculous. You might as well just go to a garage sale and buy stuff there. Regular people don't have access to the kinds of things that large companies do. It's just not possible.


----------



## wifeandmom (May 11, 2013)

If you posted in March/April, I commented on a post during that time on their FB and it disappeared. With such a large number of followers on FB, I find it odd to only see a handful of comments from the last few months and they are all positive. I personally have seen a few dissappear from the page since I have following them in February.



> I really liked the IELLA boxes I saw online that the blogger got so I took a chance. I kept waiting for the box and I wrote to them a couple of times by email in the 1.5 months after my payment was made. It was really upsetting because they completely ignored emails, refused to answer my question, and all I want to know is where my bag is, because they sure invoiced me fast and got the money fast. They just wouldn't write me back so I finally had to write on the Facebook wall to try and get their attention. I had another customer of theirs reply to my FB post saying that they were in the same boat as me. Then that FB wall post was mysteriously removed (not from me, and I was the original person who posted it.) I am not the kind of person that would ever take a business concern to a public Facebook wall unless I was totally desperate but they left me no choice by ignoring my emails. After that, and considering it was a month and a half or more since I paid them, I went to PayPal and made a claim. PayPal gave me my money back from them very fast. IELLA The List never apologized or seemed to care at all. It's really clear that they have lied to a lot of people and I am really upset that they are getting away with this. Their Facebook wall is really pretty empty and maybe I am not the only feedback they deleted. They need to take a big lesson in professionalism and customer service. They seem like they are operating out of somebody's living room right now and it's just not professional or trustworthy. Thanks for letting me share my story, believe me ladies if you were frustrated you are not alone.


----------



## girlmeetsbox (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rockhoundluna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And it is truly appreciated that you protect your members like this, Zadidoll, it makes this an environment where we can feel safe and share honestly and freely. I think that I can let the unprofessional actions of this company and person speak for themselves. In situations like RCB, PantyFly, etc I think the actions of the company are clear enough.  So, like prettygrrl08 said earlier with her experience, I'll just say that if anyone would like to know the details of my experience I'm happy to share them privately.


 I would love to hear what happened to you. I would keep it private.


----------



## Cate88 (May 11, 2013)

OK - Just opened my bag. I am 100% DISSATISFIED! 

I paid about $65 for the box ($59.99 + s/h).

I only received 3 things in my bag. 

1. *Sam + Levi 'Heidi Cobalt Top'* ($115)

While it is my style, I could have bought a similar shirt for about $10 at TJ MAXX. Oh, I also googled it, and it's $49 on a discount website. Awesome. Also when I googled the top, the same exact one was shipped out to some bloggers months ago. 

2. *Indego Africa 'Reversible Bucket Bag' *($48)

Who in their right mind would pay almost $50 for this? It's hideous and I will never wear it. But, it's a non-profit organization, and I can't hate on that. I looked on their website, a bag this style isn't even on there for sale. The one I found that was similar was priced at $30. 

3. *Herbal Essentials Towelettes* (~12)

Does anyone actually use these? I keep getting a ton of them thrown in. What are they even used for?????

They say the total value is $175. It's more like $90. Still more than the amount I paid for it, however, I do not feel like I got a good deal. I have no idea how I should proceed. I'm not going to go forward with this subscription, but I don't know if I should even bother complaining about it. They never responded to any of my emails previously, so I feel like they wouldn't even respond to this. I can't even call them because their hours are the entire time I'm working. I'm not wasting my lunch break arguing with them.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 11, 2013)

> OK - Just opened my bag. I am 100% DISSATISFIED!Â  I paid about $65 for the box ($59.99 + s/h). I only received 3 things in my bag.Â  1. *Sam + Levi 'Heidi Cobalt Top'* ($115) While it is my style, I could have bought a similar shirt for about $10 at TJ MAXX. Oh, I also googled it, and it's $49 on a discount website. Awesome. Also when I googled the top, the same exact one was shipped out to some bloggers months ago.Â  2. *Indego Africa 'Reversible Bucket Bag'* ($48) Who in their right mind would pay almost $50 for this? It's hideous and I will never wear it. But, it's a non-profit organization, and I can't hate on that. I looked on their website, a bag this style isn't even on there for sale. The one I found that was similar was priced at $30.Â  3. *Herbal Essentials Towelettes* (~12) Does anyone actually use these? I keep getting a ton of them thrown in. What are they even used for????? They say the total value is $175. It's more like $90. Still more than the amount I paid for it, however, I do not feel like I got a good deal. I have no idea how I should proceed. I'm not going to go forward with this subscription, but I don't know if I should even bother complaining about it. They never responded to any of my emails previously, so I feel like they wouldn't even respond to this. I can't even call them because their hours are the entire time I'm working. I'm not wasting my lunch break arguing with them.Â


 It honestly sounds like a lot of stuff they probably got on closeout or clearance. If I were unhappy, I'd say something, even if I thought it would fall on deaf ears. If they really care about their business and giving customers what they want they'll at least hear you out. If not, then I don't see them lasting long anyway.


----------



## zadidoll (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Cate88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 3. *Herbal Essentials Towelettes* (~12)
> ...


 I'll address the latter things.

The Herban Essential Towelettes vary because there are different types - they have orange, lemon, lavender, mint, eucalyptus, etc. The gist of all the towelettes though is to wipes your hands instead of using a hand sanitizer. A mini bag of six retails for $6 ($1 each) or 20 for $16 (80Â¢ each). Birchbox sent out the orange ones a year or so ago to some members - I received them - and honestly I wouldn't pay that much for towelettes which are basically hand wipes. I carry a package of baby wipes in my car if I need to use them and a bottle of spray hand sanitizer.

As for how to proceed. Honestly it's totally up to you however if I were in your position I'd probably cancel regardless if I had one more month or two more months left. While the "value" of the bag is there the fact you may not use the items makes the value of the bag worthless. Sure you can swap and trade things here on MUT or on their site but that's a hassle. To gift the items to friends is a waste of money because you paid for things YOU wanted to use. Granted ALL subscription services have the inherent risk that you're not going to like it BUT being forced to remain a subscriber for a total of three months just irks me me to say the least.


----------



## nicepenguins (May 11, 2013)

Why do they keep throwing in the towelettes every month?!?! It's probably better for her to spend $5 out of pocket on something different to put in a bag (like a nail polish) vs repeating an item this early. Smh this sub is weird.


----------



## AudLove303 (May 11, 2013)

Hi ladies!  Quick intro, I am new to beauty/fashion subscriptions and new to MUT  So far have only had a couple months worth of Glossybox, Wantable makeup and jewelry and the PopSugar Must Have boxes.  I'm also subscribed to I-Ella's The List.

I felt the need to share with you all my experience with I-Ella.  I've been reading the posts here and I have to admit that all the negative comments really made me paranoid and unsure, but I have luckily had a fairly good experience.  Prior to receiving my bag, I had emailed Ella quite a few times inquiring about shipping and some other basic questions, and I always got my replies on the same day I sent the email, and most times directly from Ella herself.  I would have been more happy to get exact ship dates, but I felt all responses to me were prompt, polite and satisfactory.

I signed up and paid my first Soho bag invoice on April 16th and received my first bag yesterday, May 10th....so just about 3 weeks.  Here is what I received:


Sam &amp; Lavi Sao Paulo Paradise Print Dress - $150.00  I love, love, love this dress and cannot be more pleased with it.  My boyfriend isn't complaining either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Indego Africa Reversible Bucket Bag - $48.00  I think this bag is pretty cool and I like that it's reversible.  It's definitely not an every day style for me but I think I'll find some good use for it.
Olivella Eye Cream - $21.00  I've never used eye cream, but I guess I'll start now. 
Olivella Lotion - I got a couple sample lotion packs.
Herban Essentials Towelettes - $10.00  Never used these either but will keep these in my handbag.

Total Value $229.00

If I hadn't have loved the dress as much as I do, I might have not been as pleased but overall I'm happy.  I think for what I paid maybe one more item should have been included as $130 is pricey.  I personally feel comfortable going forward with another month.

I don't know, I feel like some of you are being sort of harsh towards I-Ella.  I googled information about the founder Ella Gorgla, read her LinkedIn profile and she seems like a very well educated and reputable business woman.  The regular I-Ella website, where you can buy, borrow, swap, sell is really awesome and a percentage of every sale goes to charity.  Please, before anyone tries to jump down my throat, I am in no way associated with her, and I am not a blogger.  I am just an average consumer.

Thanks and happy subbing!


----------



## AudLove303 (May 11, 2013)

Oh I forgot to add that yes, I-Ella wants you to commit to at least three months, but I'm sharing an email from I-Ella saying that if you don't want to continue, just don't pay the invoice.  They don't auto-bill so pretty simple...

"Thank you for joining The List! 

The subscription will be for a 3-month period and you will be receiving an invoice each upcoming month. After receiving the invoice you can submit the payment to reserve your gift bag.  If you'd like to stop the subscription simply refrain from submitting a payment. 

Let us know if you have any additional questions! 

Warmest,

-The I-ELLA Team"


----------



## zadidoll (May 11, 2013)

That's good to know she's not forcing people to remain for the three months. Personally I think that she shouldn't have that statement at all because it's not fair to someone who is unsure. I think her better option to have them get a "starter" box and if they want to continue then to purchase a three month subscription. The starter box would be a "one-time only" type of box that way it gives the person the chance to see if The List is for them.

Since no is posting images - can someone specify how many towelettes are in the box?


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AudLove303* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi ladies!  Quick intro, I am new to beauty/fashion subscriptions and new to MUT  So far have only had a couple months worth of Glossybox, Wantable makeup and jewelry and the PopSugar Must Have boxes.  I'm also subscribed to I-Ella's The List.
> 
> ...


 As you will see on this forum, everyone has different experiences regarding companies, and it's only fair to share both the good and the bad. I think the Big Pink Box Subscription topic is a great example of that, there's is discourse between customers who have experienced the good and the bad, and they've been able to keep it civil and informational. I think that's the best way to be an informed consumer :]

Anyway, I was wondering why you got one more item than Cate88, is it because of the difference in the bag? (i noticed there's a starter, soho, and st. barth's version). 

Edit: nvm i see where you said you got a soho bag, so I guess Cate's is a starter!


----------



## AshJs3 (May 11, 2013)

I'm wondering if they don't find out what you like, then go out to places like Nordstrom Rack, Saks Off 5th, etc. and shop the clearance racks for something that's high value but marked way down.


----------



## AudLove303 (May 11, 2013)

Zadidoll - I got 12 towelettes in my bag.

Yes, their FAQ page is kinda confusing as they say you cannot commit to one month.  I guess I understand why they want you to commit to 3 months if they are trying to personalize to your style profile and size, but it's not very clear by their FAQ:

[SIZE=small]"You cannot commit to one month.  Once you sign up for the list, the I-ELLA team begins planning and coordinating with our network of buyers.  This requires sufficient time, thus our requirement that each member of _The List _commits to at least [/SIZE]3 months."

kawaiimeows - I believe I got 4 items in my bag because I got the Soho bag.  They have 3 levels of bags....the Starter, Soho and St. Barth's and each one is to have 3-5 items.  As I understand it, the Starter bag has 3 items, the Soho bag has 4 items and the St. Barth's would have 5 items.  Don't quote me on that one...it's just a guess.


----------



## AudLove303 (May 11, 2013)

As soon as I can take some pics...and figure out how to upload them I'll be sure to share!  I'm soooo new to all of this, but find myself quickly becoming addicted!!  My boyfriend is starting to become concerned about all the boxes that keep showing up at our door lol.


----------



## EmGee (May 11, 2013)

I think maybe they just got a ton of those towlettes from the company maybe??

I think the individually packaged ones or small travel size packages of 10 or so are great.

Not having a car, well that means the huge container at home is not so practical- unless I take a ziplock bag and put a few in there?
So something to put in my bag or purse is always nice.

But I do not need anything so expensive.

Most of the time I just use alcohol wipes as they are cheap enough and good for removing ink from your hands too (the newspaper always gets my hands dirty...).

I am not sure if iElla uses closeouts, I thought they made some kind of deals with companies when they ordered a certain amount of stock and then have to wait for that to arrive so they can send those items out and that is why it takes so long for stuff?

The fabric bag they send out is cute, but I would not pay $50 for it.
Seems like it would be useful for carrying books or magazines- but not sturdy enough for lots of groceries.

You can usually find bags kind of like these at craft shows or the seniors craft shows, lol.
I was just at the mall here and a French-Canadian-Ontario women's group (mostly seniors) had a table with some similar bags for $20-25 and I picked up one bag that was woven by one lady there who was in her 70's for only $20 (thought that was a great price...).

I am not pleased to know iElla seems to be favoring bloggers over "regular customers" that makes me not want to use the service.


----------



## zadidoll (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AudLove303* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Zadidoll - I got 12 towelettes in my bag.





> Originally Posted by *EmGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think maybe they just got a ton of those towlettes from the company maybe??
> 
> I think the individually packaged ones or small travel size packages of 10 or so are great.


 Going by what Aud wrote I know that what I-Ella sent out was not official from Herban. Herban sells the towelettes two ways - in packs of 6 and packs of 20 not packs of 12. Since I have yet to see any photos I can only speculated that the items came loose and not in a bag like this:





​ If it's loose (like the individual packet seen in the orange picture) then the value of it is only 80 cents making the value of what came in the I-Ella box only $9.60 not $10. The package of six retails for $6 and the package of 20 for $16. Granted it's only a 40 cents difference but when you factor in the actual cost of what you paid versus the value of the bag that when you have to consider "is it worth my money?" And this is about ANY company not just I-Ella but also to Ipsy, Birchbox, Beauty Army, etc. You have to take into consideration when you stay with a company or decide to buy from a company is if it's worth it to YOU.

http://herbanessentials.com/shop/


----------



## rockhoundluna (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *AudLove303* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## cmarlor (May 14, 2013)

Just wanted to post what I received in my bag because now I am seeing this on hautelook for $59 and am really unhappy I feel like I was given discount merchandise and random hand wipes for the $170 canadian I shelled out http://www.hautelook.com/product/9575315 The link is for the exact dress cynthia steffe maya on sale for $59 for good reason


----------



## wifeandmom (May 14, 2013)

> Just wanted to post what I received in my bag because now I am seeing this on hautelook for $59 and am really unhappy I feel like I was given discount merchandise and random hand wipes for the $170 canadian I shelled out http://www.hautelook.com/product/9575315 The link is for the exact dress cynthia steffe maya on sale for $59 for good reason


 Yeah...I've given up on this sub.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I still need to get pics up of my bag (running a business and chasing a toddler around have been keeping me from the computer! lol), but I keep looking at my dress and seeing a $20 TJMaxx maxi dress. *sigh* I am glad I tried it though; perhaps if things improve in the future I will give it another go!


----------



## Cate88 (May 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cmarlor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just wanted to post what I received in my bag because now I am seeing this on hautelook for $59 and am really unhappy I feel like I was given discount merchandise and random hand wipes for the $170 canadian I shelled out
> 
> http://www.hautelook.com/product/9575315
> ...


 The same thing happened to me. I received a sheer tank top by Sam + Lavi this month, and when I looked it up, it was on clearance at Gilt Groupe. It's kind of like Hautelook.


----------



## zadidoll (May 15, 2013)

So is I-Ella buying from close outs and sales then reselling the items? Makes me question if they have a business license and/or resellers license. Anyone know?


----------



## cmarlor (May 15, 2013)

The reason I think they take so long to ship as I found out is that after 45 days you cannot open a pay pal claim it's a deferred dispute because I paid and waited almost 45 days! Then I asked if I could return this item and was completely refused and told to resell it!


----------



## flyingcupcake (May 16, 2013)

I got my April Starter bag last week on May 8.  I actually really loved my bag!  I forget the exact prices and whatnot but here were the contents:

*Sam + Lavi shirt white flowy top*

LOVED this. Size was Medium because I wrote that I was heavier up top, so this was a bit big.  But I was really happy with the top and it still fits.

*Indego Africa Bucket Bag, $48*

http://shop.indegoafrica.org/collections/accessories/products/reversible-bucket-bag-pink-brown

I loved this too. I live in Brooklyn, so hauling groceries is a big deal. Bag is sturdy and cute, makes a good alternative to my Baggu grocery bags. Love the social development concept behind the bag too.  I also wear it on rainy days so my leather bags don't get damaged.

*Olivella Face Wipes + 2 samples moisturizer*

This is a whole package. I'm using it every day now.  Taking the moisturizer samples with me this weekend on a trip!

*Herban Essences Towellettes*

I forget how many I got, but I think it was half peppermint, half lemon. I love these because they smell great (most towellets smell like baby wipes), but they're expensive so I'm glad she tossed a few in. 

I guess the experiences with I-Ella are mixed depending on what you're expecting. I basically expected that I paid $60 for a surprise package of stuff I wouldn't normally buy but would still like, and that's exactly what I got.  Then again, I live in Brooklyn, so $60/month doesn't feel like much to me. Also I don't really mind if it's a few weeks late, and Ella was prompt in responding to e-mails.  Definitely looking forward to May's bag.


----------



## zadidoll (May 16, 2013)

Pictures? I have yet to see anyone but My Subscription Addiction post pictures which makes me wonder if anyone really is getting the stuff they're talking about.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pictures? I have yet to see anyone but My Subscription Addiction post pictures which makes me wonder if anyone really is getting the stuff they're talking about.


 Seriously, people are like foaming at the mouth to take pictures of their glambags and birchboxes and we've got nothing here.


----------



## EmGee (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pictures? I have yet to see anyone but My Subscription Addiction post pictures which makes me wonder if anyone really is getting the stuff they're talking about.


I do not have a sub or I would have posted by now.

I am also looking at the i-ella Facebook and see they posted her company is in Forbes magazine.

http://www.forbes.com/sites/geristengel/2013/05/15/how-to-turn-passion-into-profit/

Oddly enough no one has posted about any new bags they got there, very surprized!


----------



## zadidoll (May 17, 2013)

The article does show me one thing - she doesn't know what she's doing.



> Raising money hasnâ€™t been easy. â€œItâ€™s a daunting process,â€ said Gorgla. She can spend as much as 80% of her time doing it. Having never raised capital before, she didnâ€™t know the tricks. Gorgla met with about 75 potential investors over a 2 year period raising $1 million. One potential investor verbally committed to investing, then declined via email. It was a real shocker but not a show stopper. She just kept asking.





> One of Gorglaâ€™s regrets is not hiring a full-time tech person in the beginning. Yes, I-ELLA is a fashion company, but it is a tech-based fashion company. E-commerce requires a techie on board. Iâ€™ve heard this from other e-commerce entrepreneurs.


 The concept she has is a good one but she doesn't know how to execute it and that's the problem that she and so many of these new subscription companies are facing. I think this is why so many people here on MUT are upset because the delays between the time they paid for their subscription to getting the products is too long. Couple that with the fact the majority of items can be found on clearance sites or are no longer sold makes people feel that they were ripped off because people expect the things not only to be new but also "in season" as in still sold at full price so they feel like they're getting a great deal.

The third thing I think she may not understand is that she has to limit the amount of people that subscribe and slowly grow it. If you try to take too many people on at one time it's going to fail. Since "The List" is suppose to be more "individualized" to each subscriber that means you have to have a small base but you have to do things in a timely manner by having the products on hand already instead of having to go out an procure the items after you have the customer's money. You have to have the products on hand to ship in a timely manner otherwise to procure the products AFTER you have the customer's money makes it feel like a scam to people even if it's not. This also plays in part that people typically have between 30 to 45 days to dispute a charge with their credit card companies so there is also legal issues to take into consideration. When it takes weeks after payment for a product to arrive (and I'm not talk two or three weeks but rather four or more) then it becomes a problem and again it leaves customers wondering if it's a scam. I look at some of the negative posts made here on MUT and it appears some people waited four or more weeks for their products and customer service was horrible. That's the other issue I don't think she was prepared for - having customer service in place to handle complaints.

I think she needs someone who KNOWS the subscription industry and what people want. Fashion is fashion but like she realized that she needed a tech person from the get go she needs someone who knows the subscription industry and who understands what people want. She needs a consultant is what she needs.


----------



## nicepenguins (May 17, 2013)

> The article does show me one thing - she doesn't know what she's doing. The concept she has is a good one but she doesn't know how to execute it and that's the problem that she and so many of these new subscription companies are facing. I think this is why so many people here on MUT are upset because the delays between the time they paid for their subscription to getting the products is too long. Couple that with the fact the majority of items can be found on clearance sites or are no longer sold makes people feel that they were ripped off because people expect the things not only to be new but also "in season" as in still sold at full price so they feel like they're getting a great deal. The third thing I think she may not understand is that she has to limit the amount of people that subscribe and slowly grow it. If you try to take too many people on at one time it's going to fail. Since "The List" is suppose to be more "individualized" to each subscriber that means you have to have a small base but you have to do things in a timely manner by having the products on hand already instead of having to go out an procure the items after you have the customer's money. You have to have the products on hand to ship in a timely manner otherwise to procure the products AFTER you have the customer's money makes it feel like a scam to people even if it's not. This also plays in part that people typically have between 30 to 45 days to dispute a charge with their credit card companies so there is also legal issues to take into consideration. When it takes weeks after payment for a product to arrive (and I'm not talk two or three weeks but rather four or more) then it becomes a problem and again it leaves customers wondering if it's a scam. I look at some of the negative posts made here on MUT and it appears some people waited four or more weeks for their products and customer service was horrible. That's the other issue I don't think she was prepared for - having customer service in place to handle complaints. I think she needs someone who KNOWS the subscription industry and what people want. Fashion is fashion but like she realized that she needed a tech person from the get go she needs someone who knows the subscription industry and who understands what people want. She needs a consultant is what she needs.


 This exactly! Golden Tote has a few issues but they are definitely doing a much better job for a similar service. They are able to keep costs down bc they can buy wholesale, limit quantities, and design some of thw items themselves to keep it unique and interesting. And it is usually current items. And the recent reviewer who posted a positive experience with the $60 bag from iella has exactly one post, didn't post pics when asked, and is from the same geographic region as the founder iirc. Kind of makes me wonder...


----------



## cmarlor (May 17, 2013)

When I saw the review above of the starter bag I thought it was rather coincedental that this was the first post no pics as well. the deferred dispute I opened got me absolutely nowhere worst customer service ever forced now to keep a deeply discounted "designer" dress I paid almost triple for . The response I got on the dispute was ...... Sorry you did t like your dress . That was it


----------



## wifeandmom (May 17, 2013)

For those that were wanting pictures, here is my Soho bag:





Opening the bag- top item is the "shopping bag" that was valued at $48 (there is no way I would pay that much for a shopping bag...)





Letter detailing the items in the bag.





The Black Techno Maxi Dress and beauty items (the wipes went straight into the diaper bag, but I will use the eye cream.





Full view of the dress- it's nice, fits well, but not worth the $175 price tag when I could get the same item locally for 1/10th the price...

My overall thoughts on the bag?  I was honestly expecting more...it was a global theme so I understand the Africa made shopping bag, but I would have preferred a jewelry/clothing/fashion item versus a shopping bag.  For $129 plus shipping, I'm disappointed.  I paid March 20th and received my bag May 7th; shipping wouldn't have even been a big deal if had seemed like she actually cared that the bags were shipping out late.  I am not continuing my subscription.


----------



## predilection (May 17, 2013)

Hello Ladies,

I have been a lurker on MUT for a while, and after reading the controversy surrounding this subscription service, I felt like giving my '$0.02'. 

Given Ms. Gorgla's background (both academically and career-wise), I was very surprised to hear of the repeated cases of customer dissatisfaction. Her follow-up actions/in-actions and subsequent letter to enforce some semblance of damage control was also in executed in poor taste. My intention is not to disseminate a dissection on her background (executive mba from a dual degree program, consultant at well known companies), but rather raise the topic of why I feel her background generates a sense of entitlement. 

Specifically, I feel that there are certain customers who are biased (towards Ms. Gorgla) because, as *AudLove303* put it, " I googled information about the founder Ella Gorgla, read her LinkedIn profile and she seems like a very well educated and reputable business woman.  The regular I-Ella website, where you can buy, borrow, swap, sell is really awesome and a percentage of every sale goes to charity."

She is waving her impressive credentials/work experience around, working her PR connections (to produce flattering articles profiling her), and 'sweet talking' her customers - all without resolving her customer's problems. It almost seems as if she is attempting to impress us, create some sense of camaraderie, and based on this 'created relationship', hope that we will understand her business problems. Unfortunately, I also know that she is not the first, nor the last female entrepreneur to do so.

*zadidoll*, I feel that your assessment of the i-ella subscription service is 'right on the money'. I sincerely do admire my fellow female entrepreneurs; provided that they are a legitimate company worth supporting, I would be more than happy to do so. However, I am wholly surprised with the issues that Ms. Gorgla had and is still having, especially those concerning customers. Did she learn nothing from her education and work experience?

*AudLove303*, I promise I am not trying to single you out in any negative fashion; I am merely offering my assessment of i-Ella based on your experience. You had written that:"Prior to receiving my bag, I had emailed Ella quite a few times inquiring about shipping and some other basic questions, and I always got my replies on the same day I sent the email, and most times directly from Ella herself.  I would have been more happy to get exact ship dates, but I felt all responses to me were prompt, polite and satisfactory." So in essence, i-Ella promptly and politely, never addressed your issue.

I too, share the same sentiment that many customers of i-ella have been having: The money I spent with i-Ella's The List, I could have bought items that were of comparable value and/or quality (and in most cases better value and/or quality), at a department store's sale section or at  Marshalls/TjMaxx.

Concerning i-Ella's mass email, I was stunned at how unprofessional it was. Her intentions might have been good, but again, the impression I got from i-Ella was 'I am going politely thank my customers and create a sense of camaraderie by detailing my personal struggles; I hope that this will divert and mask the fact that I never listened and fixed their issues in the first place.'

I apologize for the long winded-ness of this post; this situation struck a personal note within me. I have a similar background to Ms. Gorgla; I possess advanced degrees in business and was also a consultant. Currently, I am pursuing another advanced degree at a prestigious university. I'm not highlighting my background to boast, but because I am disgusted at Ms. Gorgla's behavior towards her customers. I honestly feel like her actions not only give female entrepreneur's a 'bad name', but shame graduates of any mba program. 

Thanks for bearing with me, ladies. I look forward to hearing feedback about this situation. I am truly grateful for a forum where we can voice our opinions 

On a unrelated note, I also took a look around the i-Ella website itself and saw how proudly they advertised their "commitment to social change". Given that 10% of every transaction fee is earmarked towards a charity of your/their choice, it would be a good idea for i-Ella to provide financial documentation of their charitable efforts. In other words, it would be nice for customers to have some sort of verification of the money that is earmarked for charity. 



> Originally Posted by *AudLove303* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi ladies!  Quick intro, I am new to beauty/fashion subscriptions and new to MUT  So far have only had a couple months worth of Glossybox, Wantable makeup and jewelry and the PopSugar Must Have boxes.  I'm also subscribed to I-Ella's The List.
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 17, 2013)

Interesting insights and opinions predilection! Welcome to the forum, it would certainly be interesting to see your contributions to other topics


----------



## wildsp187 (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *predilection* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello Ladies,
> 
> ...


----------



## rockhoundluna (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *predilection* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## OiiO (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pictures? I have yet to see anyone but My Subscription Addiction post pictures which makes me wonder if anyone really is getting the stuff they're talking about.


 I think they sent MSA another free bag, or maybe I'm remembering wrong, I doubt she'd actually splurge on one.

They sent me one gratis bag to review back in February, and I had nothing but positive experiences with the products and Ella herself.

The very few reviews from the paying customers that I've seen haven't been nearly as bubbly as mine.


----------



## flyingcupcake (May 18, 2013)

Sorry as mentioned it was my first post. Didn't realize it had to have pics. I'm not the type to post pics of my boxes but will when I'm back from vacation.



> Seriously, people are like foaming at the mouth to take pictures of their glambags and birchboxes and we've got nothing here.


----------



## flyingcupcake (May 18, 2013)

I'm the recent poster. Yup I live in brooklyn. Yup it was my first post. No i didnt post pics but thats more because pics take time. No I am not Ella or friends of hers or anything. I just happen to like my starter bag. Will post pics when I get back to nyc sunday so we can all stay on topic discussing i-ella instead of directing suspicion toward me. Thanks.



> This exactly! Golden Tote has a few issues but they are definitely doing a much better job for a similar service. They are able to keep costs down bc they can buy wholesale, limit quantities, and design some of thw items themselves to keep it unique and interesting. And it is usually current items. And the recent reviewer who posted a positive experience with the $60 bag from iella has exactly one post, didn't post pics when asked, and is from the same geographic region as the founder iirc. Kind of makes me wonder...


----------



## flyingcupcake (May 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pictures? I have yet to see anyone but My Subscription Addiction post pictures which makes me wonder if anyone really is getting the stuff they're talking about.


 Here are the requested photos of my starter bag.  Please note that the Sam + Lavi shirt is super wrinkled because I just had it in a suitcase.

Also note that my cat refused to move off my Indego Africa bag, so uh... here are my items plus my cat.

*Sam + Lavi shirt white flowy top*

Super wrinkled right now but I find that hte wrinkles come out easily when I hang it up for a few hours. It looks pretty cruddy right now, but it looks great and is one of my fave shirts.  Here's how it looks like worn: http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/sam-lavi-prue-shirt-item-10326020.aspx?vd=1





*Indego Africa Bucket Bag, $48*

Sorry my cat wouldn't get off the bag, but you can see the print under him.





*Olivella Face Wipes + 2 samples Olivella moisturizer + Herban Essences Towellettes (Lemon + Peppermint)*

I already used one of the moisturizers -- pure olive oil, yuck -- and most of the towelettes. I think I got 8 towelettes.





Hope this helps give everyone an idea of the starter bag. I couldn't find many reviews of the starter bag, which is why I found this forum when I googled i-ella and ended up here -- that's why it was my first post.


----------



## zadidoll (May 19, 2013)

Could care less for the stuff but I'm LOVING your kitty!


----------



## KayEss (May 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Could care less for the stuff but I'm LOVING your kitty!


 I love the kitty too! My cat is always very nosy when I take photos of my stuff and I'm pretty much like "well...as long as you look cute, do your thing."


----------



## flyingcupcake (May 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love the kitty too! My cat is always very nosy when I take photos of my stuff and I'm pretty much like "well...as long as you look cute, do your thing."





> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Could care less for the stuff but I'm LOVING your kitty!


 Thanks! Ha, we let him get away with everything as long as he looks cute too. Which is all the time. 

Right now he's super attention-needy because we just got home. He's letting us know we're not allowed to leave again.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rockhoundluna (May 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *flyingcupcake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 19, 2013)

That cat clearly KNEW tons of ladies would be checking out these pictures, what a ham


----------



## flyingcupcake (May 20, 2013)

Yes, he's a total ham.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  And this is still on topic (sort of)...  

Here's what happened the day I unpacked the box the i-ella starter bag came in.  





He gives high compliments to the comfy packing tissue.





FYI he won't let us recycle this box, it's now his bed until he gets bored of it.  So, um, if you're thinking about getting an i-ella list bag, you should know that the packing tissue is super comfy and your cat will love it. 






Ok, that's the end of my cat hijacking the post! Now back to our i-ella discussions.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I did love my starter bag and felt like they did a good job picking stuff that I liked.  I didn't have a shipping problem -- paid for the bag in late April, received in first week of May. I have two more months left in my subscription, so if I like the next two I'll probably renew.


----------



## jallu (May 20, 2013)

OMG your cat is the best!

I also love this line:



> Also note that my cat refused to move off my Indego Africa bag, so uh... here are my items plus my cat.


----------



## girlmeetsbox (May 21, 2013)

Has anyone received an invoice for this month?


----------



## flyingcupcake (May 22, 2013)

Yup, got an invoice two weeks ago. Just got an update mass e-mail from Ella yesterday saying that USPS shipping notifications will be sent soon.


----------



## Tyra (May 23, 2013)

Morning everyone!

I paid on April 7th for the Soho bag. I saw some blogs about it and it looked interesting! April passed, and I didn't hear a thing. Shortly after, I emailed I-Ella since the system wasn't showing that I was a 'member' and none of my information was in their system. I never heard back. 

Three weeks ago I emailed them. Probably a bit more forceful than I normally am, but that is horrible CS to take peoples money then don't even have to nerve to update or send any information, or ANYTHING. 

I heard back within 5 minutes from Ella herself, very apologetic. She emailed again that she had looked into it, and yes, they did receive my payment. She is not sure why I didn't receive anything but swore that she would make it up to me. I would be at the top of the list for the April bag and she would add something extra to my bag (asked if I liked maxi dresses...). 

That was the last I heard. 

And this will probably be the last 'bag' that I purchase from them, unless it wows me big time!


----------



## rockhoundluna (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Morning everyone!
> 
> ...


So you still never got your April bag? Wow, if that is the one you mean, you paid for it more than 6 weeks ago...:/


----------



## zadidoll (May 23, 2013)

While many credit card companies have a 30 to 45 day limit on filing disputes I'd still file one to attempt to get your money back.



> Originally Posted by *Tyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Morning everyone!
> 
> ...


----------



## lunaloo (May 23, 2013)

Hi All,

I had some unsavory interactions with the i-ella team and came here hoping to see that it was a one time thing. Guess there are many others who are having issues!

1. The box arrived weeks late

2. I was dissatisfied with the contents. 

- A white Sam and Lavi top, this was ok

- Sam and Lavi lounge pants - I'm not really sure what to call them. These were my least favorite item. They made me look at least 15lb heavier. I'll try and upload an image later this week. 

- The same shopping bag everyone else mentions (which I kind of like)

- Make-up remover

- Lots of towlettes

3. The letter in the box was not addressed to me which made it all feel so impersonal. 

4. I've emailed them a couple times to try to discuss my style. I've read blog posts from bloggers who said they were even able to discuss over the phone their preferences so that the boxes could be better tailored to their style (I mean that IS the point of their business- right?!) but the only responses I've gotten have been curt and defensive. 

If they just worked on their customer service it would make such a big difference. 

I'm going to give it one more month. If this month is no good again then I'll cancel my sub early as another MUT poster explained we can do. 

Thanks all for showing me I'm not alone in feeling this way!


----------



## EmGee (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> While many credit card companies have a 30 to 45 day limit on filing disputes I'd still file one to attempt to get your money back.


Some are also 90 days, but if you call usually during daytime hours and have a good reason and can explain the situation well they might be willing to go up to a year- I've done that before for a deal site that was screwing me around.

I've gotten refunds from last Sept recently, it is just that most people just read the rules and do not bother doing anything after that.

For most things like that I will bother just on the principle of it and usually it works.


----------



## birchboxlove (May 28, 2013)

Hello all - a work colleague sent me here as she'd had problems with i-ella too and she's right about this website, I was not disappointed!

Looks like I'm clearly not the only one with having issues with i-ella's attitude and customer service.

But, I think I might be the first with this problem: She kicked me out of the service for posting a comment on mysubscriptionaddiction.com (which by the way, was the blog that convinced me to try the service in the first place and have contributed my opinion about other boxes). 

There was ONE item in my box i didn't like so I voiced my opinion and they told me that they didn't think the service was for me. I was super excited for the next box since I was only one month into my service but I'd rather go shopping on my own than have to deal with their nonsense customer service any more anyway. 

Anyone else have similar problems?


----------



## jallu (May 28, 2013)

I just went back to the MSA thread and she replied to my comment, questioning whether or not they are padding bags for bloggers and going cheap on bags for regular consumers. She posted two comments with "praise" for her service from regular folks. Am I the only one that finds it completely weird and unprofessional for her to reply to every comment on another persons blog?


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jallu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just went back to the MSA thread and she replied to my comment, questioning whether or not they are padding bags for bloggers and going cheap on bags for regular consumers. She posted two comments with "praise" for her service from regular folks. Am I the only one that finds it completely weird and unprofessional for her to reply to every comment on another persons blog?


 If she has time to comment on another person's blog defending her scrupulous business practices, then she should have time to send out her product within a reasonable period of time, in my opinion.


----------



## girlmeetsbox (May 28, 2013)

*I was going to stay out of this issue, but it was brought to my attention today that Iâ€™m not the only one who has experienced being discriminated against by i-Ella. When I posted my review for the April bag, I was happy for the most part with my Starter Bag despite having to wait so long for my order. The following day after receiving my order Ella emailed me to find out how I liked my bag. I told her my thoughts and she specifically said I will not have to wait as long for my bag the next month. Between that time and now weâ€™ve all witnessed the odd behaviour of Ella and her responses to customer concerns. I can confirm that she most definitely discriminates against her customers. How do I know this? Because she told me! After not receiving my next invoice and trying to find out why from her, all I got was a newsletter type email saying The List is closed! How is The List closed if I already subscribe? She would not reply to my email inquiring about this, so I called her. I spoke to her directly and she said that not everyone is a â€œgood fitâ€ for The List. Trying to get an explanation, she was not making much sense to me throughout the whole conversation. I made no mention that I have a blog, but Iâ€™m sure sheâ€™s aware of it. I was simply an average customer inquiring about the status of my order. She proceeded to go on about how successful the business is and boasted about being in publications such as Forbes. She also went on to talk about all the things people are saying about her on MUT and how itâ€™s all false and that she felt she might have to take legal action. I honestly was just floored about how she was going on and on. I remained pleasant throughout the conversation and was not in any way confrontational. In the end she wouldnâ€™t give me a straight-forward answer as why I was removed from the list but, I suppose she saw that Iâ€™ve left comments on here. They were in no way negative, but I assume she wasnâ€™t pleased. After hearing from others who have gone through what I have we all know by now that she takes anything negative that is said about her or the company personal and if she doesnâ€™t like what you have to say, you are off The List! I know she will probably see this because the few times Iâ€™ve come to read the comments I noticed she was also currently viewing the thread. I find it disturbing how she is conducting herself and her business and Iâ€™m actually happy that Iâ€™m off The List. I prefer to do business with people that value customers input, good or bad and try to make every customerâ€™s experience a good one. *


----------



## zadidoll (May 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *girlmeetsbox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I was going to stay out of this issue, but it was brought to my attention today that Iâ€™m not the only one who has experienced being discriminated against by i-Ella. When I posted my review for the April bag, I was happy for the most part with my Starter Bag despite having to wait so long for my order. The following day after receiving my order Ella emailed me to find out how I liked my bag. I told her my thoughts and she specifically said I will not have to wait as long for my bag the next month. Between this time and now weâ€™ve all witnessed the odd behaviour of Ella and her responses to customer concerns. I can confirm that she most definitely discriminates against her customers. How do I know this? Because she told me! After not receiving my next invoice and trying to find out why from her, all I got was a newsletter type email saying The List is closed! How is The List closed if I already subscribe? She would not reply to my email inquiring about this, so I called her. I spoke to her directly and she said that not everyone is a â€œgood fitâ€ for The List. Trying to get an explanation, she was not making much sense to me throughout the whole conversation. I made no mention that I have a blog, but Iâ€™m sure sheâ€™s aware of it. I was simply an average customer inquiring about the status of my order. She proceeded to go on about how successful the business is and boasted about being in publications such as Forbes. *She also went on to talk about all the things people are saying about her on MUT and how itâ€™s all false and that she felt she might have to take legal action.* I honestly was just floored about how she was going on and on. I remained pleasant throughout the conversation and was not in any way confrontational. In the end she wouldnâ€™t give me a straight-forward answer as why I was removed from the list but, I suppose she saw that Iâ€™ve left comments on here. They were in no way negative, but I assume she wasnâ€™t pleased. After hearing from others who have gone through what I have we all know by now that she takes anything negative that is said about her or the company personal and if she doesnâ€™t like what you have to say, you are off The List! I know she will probably see this because the few times Iâ€™ve come to read the comments I noticed she was also currently viewing the thread. I find it disturbing on how she is conducting herself and her business and Iâ€™m actually happy that Iâ€™m off The List. I prefer to do business with people that value customers input, good or bad and try to make every customerâ€™s experience a good one.


 *sigh* IF she did tell you that then it's yet another person threatening legal action.

To Ella:

The fact is this - ELLA - MakeupTalk is based in the United States where people's OPINIONS are protected under the First Amendment. We also have in our Terms of Service that the site MakeupTalk is NOT responsible for the opinions of the members or staff - they can post what they want so long as it does not violate any laws. People who are unhappy and posted their complaints have the RIGHT to do so and YOU do not have the right to tell them not to.

If you want to turn things around from having a NEGATIVE reputation then YOU need to do several things.


Obtain products from legitimate sources.
Send product out within 30 days of payment, if not you maybe in violation of Federal consumer protection laws.
Respond to customers emails within 24 hours. If you can't then HIRE someone to do so!
Do NOT be combative with customers who are not happy with the service or products.
Do NOT cancel accounts without explaining to customers why the account was canceled.
Do NOT lie to customers or fail to explain your actions.

MakeupTalk is open to the general public so that people can post their opinions and experiences with a product, company or service. It is NOT for the owners of companies or products to come and attempt to intimidate, harass or threaten members. If you don't like a person's opinion then you don't have to like it but it should give a moment to pause to see how YOU can improve your business. No you're not going to please everyone all of the time but things you can fix you SHOULD. Take a page from MyGlam/Ipsy's book and LISTEN to the paying customers! I wrote a 10 Reasons You Shouldn't Subscribe to MyGlam and all of the items I listed were legitimate complaints members had and guess what! Instead of making legal threats to customers or to MakeupTalk they FIXED EVERYTHING on that list! They have become the #1 subscription service people should consider if they're looking to subscribe to a company. They have great customer service (it can be slow during certain times of the month), they have great products (even if people don't use the item they received it doesn't mean the product is bad) and most importantly THEY LISTEN.

You, Ella, YOU have the choice to do something about the problems people are experiencing. Whether or not you want to fix things or try to sweep things under the rug that's up to you but I can assure you that other people have tried the "legal action" against MakeupTalk and every single thread that was filled with complaints about a company - Panty Fly, GoGoGirlfriend, Posh Pod, Red Carpet Box, The Look Bag - all of those threads are still up!


----------



## girlmeetsbox (May 29, 2013)

THANK YOU zadidoll!


----------



## rockhoundluna (May 29, 2013)

Well, I wasn't going to say anything but I do feel, at this point, I should warn everyone who is posting in this thread. If you have your blog linked in your signature, if you have ANY identifying information in your signature, or if you have ever corresponded with this company before for any reason, you should be aware that you could potentially have some uninvited contact.

I ended my unwelcome contact (thanks to some sound advice) by returning an email to the company stating that any inquiries or thoughts about MUT should be routed to the site manager, and that I was hereby requesting that all contact cease immediately. It has stopped, thankfully.

It was not unlike the micro-managing of every negative and even semi-negative comment on the blog review discussed earlier.

I won't go into boring details but suffice to say that I feel like I'm seeing RCB unfold all over again. Just more expensive and with fancier credentials.


----------



## nicepenguins (May 29, 2013)

I hope she learns from this and hires an experienced social media person, because micromanaging everything that is said about the company is not a good idea and turns people off to trying the service.


----------



## birchboxlove (May 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *girlmeetsbox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *I was going to stay out of this issue, but it was brought to my attention today that Iâ€™m not the only one who has experienced being discriminated against by i-Ella. When I posted my review for the April bag, I was happy for the most part with my Starter Bag despite having to wait so long for my order. The following day after receiving my order Ella emailed me to find out how I liked my bag. I told her my thoughts and she specifically said I will not have to wait as long for my bag the next month. Between that time and now weâ€™ve all witnessed the odd behaviour of Ella and her responses to customer concerns. I can confirm that she most definitely discriminates against her customers. How do I know this? Because she told me! After not receiving my next invoice and trying to find out why from her, all I got was a newsletter type email saying The List is closed! How is The List closed if I already subscribe? She would not reply to my email inquiring about this, so I called her. I spoke to her directly and she said that not everyone is a â€œgood fitâ€ for The List. Trying to get an explanation, she was not making much sense to me throughout the whole conversation. I made no mention that I have a blog, but Iâ€™m sure sheâ€™s aware of it. I was simply an average customer inquiring about the status of my order. She proceeded to go on about how successful the business is and boasted about being in publications such as Forbes. She also went on to talk about all the things people are saying about her on MUT and how itâ€™s all false and that she felt she might have to take legal action. I honestly was just floored about how she was going on and on. I remained pleasant throughout the conversation and was not in any way confrontational. In the end she wouldnâ€™t give me a straight-forward answer as why I was removed from the list but, I suppose she saw that Iâ€™ve left comments on here. They were in no way negative, but I assume she wasnâ€™t pleased. After hearing from others who have gone through what I have we all know by now that she takes anything negative that is said about her or the company personal and if she doesnâ€™t like what you have to say, you are off The List! I know she will probably see this because the few times Iâ€™ve come to read the comments I noticed she was also currently viewing the thread. I find it disturbing how she is conducting herself and her business and Iâ€™m actually happy that Iâ€™m off The List. I prefer to do business with people that value customers input, good or bad and try to make every customerâ€™s experience a good one. *


 Thank you for taking the time to write this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## birchboxlove (May 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *girlmeetsbox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> THANK YOU zadidoll!


 I concur. Thank you!


----------



## Tyra (May 30, 2013)

Nope, never got the April one. I am assuming that Ella is stalking here, because out of the blue she sent me an email (a few hours after my post, HI ELLA!)...

"Hi Tyra,

 
I wanted to personally thank you again for being so patient.
 
Let us know if you like The Look we selected for you.  
 
Your shipping notification will be coming shortly via USPS.
 
Thank you."
 
That was on May 26th. I haven't received a notification that my box shipped yet.
 
I am trying to hold off judgement to see the box for myself, before I make any decisions. But this whole thing is just putting a bad taste in my mouth. I WANT to love the box, I WANT to be thrilled and be happy to send her my hard earned $$ every month to be tickled with what I get. But $135/month for something that takes almost two months to get to me? Not cool...
 
But we will see... I will update when/if I get a shipment notification and when/if I ever get my box.
 
If I don't receive it by Friday of next week, I am filing a dispute w/my cc. That will be exactly 2 months.


----------



## zadidoll (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If I don't receive it by Friday of next week, I am filing a dispute w/my cc. That will be exactly 2 months.
> 
> You are more patient than I would be. I would suggest contacting your CC company NOW just to open a dispute or see if you can (in the event you missed the window). You can always close it if you get the box.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 30, 2013)

> You are more patient than I would be. I would suggest contacting your CC company NOW just to open a dispute or see if you can (in the event you missed the window). You can always close it if you get the box.


 I agree with this. $135 is a lot of money to be out if you waited too long to open a dispute.


----------



## EmGee (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree with this. $135 is a lot of money to be out if you waited too long to open a dispute.


You can always try and dispute stuff later- esp if you tell the CC co that the deal site or vendor is screwing you around and changing terms on you.

That has worked for me quite a few times before.

Not saying it would work for everyone- but it is worth a shot.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *EmGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You can always try and dispute stuff later- esp if you tell the CC co that the deal site or vendor is screwing you around and changing terms on you.
> ...


 Good to know! I usually play it safe as much as I can but this might come in handy in the future.


----------



## Tyra (May 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *EmGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You can always try and dispute stuff later- esp if you tell the CC co that the deal site or vendor is screwing you around and changing terms on you.
> ...


 My bank has always been great about things like this, in the past I have been told I have 120 days to dispute a charge  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

BTW, I did email Ella last night to ask about my box. I am moving in two weeks and needed to know if I should change my address for this box lol She responded w/a tracking number and told me my box shipped on the 28th. I just checked, and it will be delivered today. YAY!


----------



## zadidoll (May 31, 2013)

Awesome! Post pics and give us your thoughts on the stuff you get. While we moan and groan about bad customers service and products the fact is we all want to see new subscription services succeed but provided that they provide excellent products and service. Would love to see I-Ella improve her The List products and services.


----------



## AshJs3 (May 31, 2013)

I always hate to see business owners threatening to sue people. It makes them seem panicked and immature. Why not just tell people why it takes so long to ship? If someone is unhappy with the contents of the box, why not ask them why and find out how you can make it better? Attacking and threatening legal action is childish. It's the equivalent of "You don't like me? Well you're a stupid doo-doo head!"


----------



## EmGee (Jun 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Good to know! I usually play it safe as much as I can but this might come in handy in the future.


I usually try and challenge or change (not sure if correct term) anything I'm not pleased with- like my property tax bill every year and have had to take so many legal actions against my condo corp (because they are %%%^^&amp;&amp;&amp;&amp and can not fill out papers properly and then refuse to do crap...

I can't afford that many lawyers at the moment, so have to read everything carefully and do everything (or most stuff) myself.

Hopefully I Ella's services will improve in the future.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jun 2, 2013)

I doubt this person will change her behavior. She is completely unprofessional and seems not to understand practical application of simple business principles- or good manners, for that matter.


----------



## AudLove303 (Jun 4, 2013)

I got shipping notification today for my 2nd SoHo bag. Fingers crossed the value is there! I will let you all know what I got when I receive it.


----------



## JustLouisePleas (Jun 6, 2013)

Wow... I am so glad I came across this site and all this information. When I saw i-Ella on _my subscription addiction_, I immediately wanted to sign up! I had been debating to do a review on it for my blog, and I'm so glad I read everything you all had to say. So sad... subscription boxes definitely not all the same!


----------



## kdris152 (Jun 7, 2013)

Mine should be arriving today. I did not have such a wonderful experience with my first SOHO bag so I will let you girls know how this one goes when it arrives.


----------



## kdris152 (Jun 8, 2013)

So my box arrived today and I have to say it was a HUGE improvement from my last bag. I received a piper grove Serena striped dress. A little big but I think I can make it work. The dv by dolce vita Hanley romper which is ADORABLE! A deepa guarani crystal headband which is gorgeous. A body scrub by s.w basics and then some samples from farmhouse fresh and medi-tan (less excited about the tan but hey it's a sample so oh well)




[/img]


----------



## nicepenguins (Jun 8, 2013)

That romper looks great on you and I really like the dress. I hope their other bags from this month are as nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 8, 2013)

How much was all that?


----------



## kdris152 (Jun 8, 2013)

Thank you! It all totaled 313.00. I hope everyone else gets something they love!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 8, 2013)

> Thank you! It all totaled 313.00. I hope everyone else gets something they love!


 Wonderful clothes, the romper looks great on you! But I definitely wouldn't pay over 300 for it. I've done better scouring eBay and other websites finding designer items on sale.


----------



## tanyamib (Jun 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *kdris152* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Thank you! It all totaled 313.00. I hope everyone else gets something they love!
> ...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 8, 2013)

> I think kdris152 meant the bag valued 313. I guess it's the $129 soho bag? She mentioned that in a post yesterday. Anyway I love the dress and now really considering to subscribe... any idea if their customer service has improved?


 Ahhhh you're probably right. I was reading Zadi's question to mean how much was that bag she bought since there are like 3 different tiers.


----------



## nicepenguins (Jun 8, 2013)

> I think kdris152 meant the bag valued 313. I guess it's the $129 soho bag? She mentioned that in a post yesterday. Anyway I love the dress and now really considering to subscribe... any idea if their customer service has improved?


 I would still want to know whether their shipping times are decent and whether people are satisfied overall but I think this is definitely an improvement over other boxes from the last couple of months.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 8, 2013)

I have to agree. It looks to be an improvement. If the shipping time between purchase and receiving the items has dropped from a couple of months or several weeks to within three weeks then I'd say shipping time improved. I'm still leery of this company however if she is in compliance of consumer laws then maybe this company would be worth spending that much money one. Personally it's still not for me. I can't justify spending $60 or even $100+ on someone selecting clothes for me. I'm too picky.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 8, 2013)

> I have to agree. It looks to be an improvement. If the shipping time between purchase and receiving the items has dropped from a couple of months or several weeks to within three weeks then I'd say shipping time improved. I'm still leery of this company however if she is in compliance of consumer laws then maybe this company would be worth spending that much money one. Personally it's still not for me. I can't justify spending $60 or even $100+ on someone selecting clothes for me. I'm too picky.


 Same! I usually try things on like 10 times before committing. Plus spending $100+ on two items is just too much for me, I only do that if its work clothes.


----------



## AudLove303 (Jun 8, 2013)

I got my sohi bag yesterday...totally disappointed with the value. I did get a great dv by dolce vita dress whuch retails for $121 that I love so im glad that I at least like the dress. I also got a small zippered leather makeup bag type thing that goes for $20. Then I go more herban essence wipes, two tiny bottles of the tanning lotions, and an anti aging serum sample...full size retails for $75. All I the value came to $156 so super not pleased. I paid $139 with shipping. Especially after I tried to support and stick up for this service after my first bag. I will try to post pics and give more brand detail a little later.


----------



## AudLove303 (Jun 8, 2013)

I got an email regarding next months bag, all of which are claimed to be double the price. This would be my last bag of my 3 month commitment but I weary of spending $139 on things I could buy myself for the same amount of money.


----------



## AudLove303 (Jun 8, 2013)

Oh almost forgot...I also got 4 foil samples of the lotion.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 8, 2013)

The concept of I-Ella isn't terrible, but I hate how most of the articles of clothing are from small designers who just jack up the price of something you could get at TJ-Maxx (or the mall even) at a fraction of the price. All of the clothes have been cute, but nothing that I feel really justifies the price tag that gives I-Ella it's "value."

Looking forward to your picture review, AudLove!


----------



## nicepenguins (Jun 8, 2013)

> I got my sohi bag yesterday...totally disappointed with the value. I did get a great dv by dolce vita dress whuch retails for $121 that I love so im glad that I at least like the dress. I also got a small zippered leather makeup bag type thing that goes for $20. Then I go more herban essence wipes, two tiny bottles of the tanning lotions, and an anti aging serum sample...full size retails for $75. All I the value came to $156 so super not pleased. I paid $139 with shipping. Especially after I tried to support and stick up for this service after my first bag. I will try to post pics and give more brand detail a little later.


 So glad you reviewed it--look forward to seeing the pics. at least the main item was one you liked.


----------



## ashleynsmith123 (Jun 9, 2013)

Shipping for me this month hasn't gotten any better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I received my invoice on May 11th, paid my invoice on May 11th and still haven't received any tracking info..I think it's safe to say shipping isn't on account of how fast you pay your invoice! I've sent two emails...one at the beginning of the week and a second after Ella sent out two emails yesterday. I have yet to receive a response.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 9, 2013)

It's been 28 days since you paid (May 11) and according to her site she ships on the 15th yet here it is the 8th and you have yet to receive a tracking #. I would request a refund from her and if she refuses file a dispute with your credit card. CC companies have a 30 to 90 window depending on the CC company so don't delay!

According to the I-Ella website:

http://www.i-ella.com/page/interview/I-ELLA_GIFT_BAG_FAQ When do I get my bag?
We will aim to begin delivering gift bags by the 15th of the month for US customers and will vary for international.  Delivery date could change in the matter of circumstances outside of our control.  Once your bag has shipped, you will be notified via USPS.  For any delivery questions, please contact us at [email protected].  

http://www.usa.gov/topics/consumer/smart-shopping/home-shopping.shtml Problems with the purchase. One of the most common online purchasing problems is products that don't arrive in time. Even if the company is unable to ship as promised, it must provide you adequate notice promptly and give you a revised delivery date. You must be allowed to agree to the delay or cancel the order and get a refund. If you're not happy about a transaction, you should complain to the retailer using the address or phone number you kept from your transaction receipts. If you donâ€™t receive the merchandise you ordered file a dispute with your credit card company.


----------



## tivoli92 (Jun 11, 2013)

am i the only person who hasn't received their may bag or any shipping notification?


----------



## ashleynsmith123 (Jun 11, 2013)

Nope, I haven't either..I emailed Ella and she got back to me and said that shipping notifications would be emailed starting Tuesday (today)..I really love this subscription box but these shipping issues have got to be worked on..the spoiler emails come out before some of us even receive shipping confirmation  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tivoli92 (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashleynsmith123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Nope, I haven't either..I emailed Ella and she got back to me and said that shipping notifications would be emailed starting Tuesday (today)..I really love this subscription box but these shipping issues have got to be worked on..the spoiler emails come out before some of us even receive shipping confirmation


 I agree! Also seems a little silly that we're receiving the may bag in mid-june...


----------



## JulieMarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi ladies!

I know this is kind of a late post. However, I have been a reader of MUT for quite some time now and after reading these posts about i-Ella I had to join.  Below are some general comments/concerns/questions I have with regards to The List.

Recently, I posted a comment on a blog that many of the other posters here have previously referenced.  I don't want to put that blogger on blast because I frequent her blog and really (want to) believe that there was no tampering done on her end.  Anyways, I just looked at that blog and now my comment is gone as well as Ella's reply to my comment!  I am not sure if the blogger removed the whole month's post or just removed the posts that Ella did not agree with.  Looking at the blogger's March review, all of the reader comments are primarily positive when I remember reading some critical comments of the service (other than just mine).  Any clues about this?

Next, I received the mass email Ella sent out earlier today about how she is shipping the last of the bags now.  I haven't received a tracking number or anything so I searched online for some online reviews of the July box that we were billed for in June... none were found!  I'm curious, has ANYONE received the double value bag yet or are we all SOL at this point?

Lastly, I have received 2 SoHo boxes from Ella.  I found blog posts for Starter bags with the same components as mine as well as bloggers with SoHo bags that had WAY more value than my cheapo boxes.

I wish I would have found more honest reviews BEFORE I signed up for this service.  I do have regrets when it comes to this sub.  Funny, BB has their low points with me, but for some reason they don't upset me quite like The List has.


----------



## beautyhustler (Jul 10, 2013)

Julie Marie,

I can't help but agree with you.  I saw the review for i-Ella on mysubscriptionaddiction.com and was so impressed that I signed up for the St. Barth's Bag.  There were no shoes, no leather totes or other "goodies" that came in the blogger bags.  I signed up for three months so I have just paid for the last of my three month commitment.  Personally, I enjoy goldentote more and the prices are more reasonable. 

Ella seems personable and I think the concept of a comprehensive fashion box (jewelry, skincare, fashion) is awesome just not sure that there is enough variance in the options.


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 10, 2013)

As much as I appreciate My Subscription Addiction for showing us all the other subscription companies out there, she's always giving companies positive reviews even when they send out questionable products to her (Juniper for example with their repackaging of feminine hygiene). Has she ever done a negative review?


----------



## OiiO (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> As much as I appreciate My Subscription Addiction for showing us all the other subscription companies out there, she's always giving companies positive reviews even when they send out questionable products to her (Juniper for example with their repackaging of feminine hygiene). Has she ever done a negative review?


 I genuinely like Juniper, maybe she did, too?

The repackaging doesn't bother me, since the products themselves are sealed.


----------



## JulieMarie (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautyhustler* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Julie Marie,
> 
> ...


 I completely agree! I would love to see what came in your boxes so we can do a comparison of what came in blogger bags compared to the rest of us. The padding of blogger bags needs to not be so borderline... ummm... for lack of a better term... FALSE ADVERTISING. The blogger bags are not real representations of what the rest of us get. I am getting the box for this month so I will post pix and descriptions when I receive the bag. Hopefully no more fake tanner for this brown girl!


----------



## JulieMarie (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> As much as I appreciate My Subscription Addiction for showing us all the other subscription companies out there, she's always giving companies positive reviews even when they send out questionable products to her (Juniper for example with their repackaging of feminine hygiene). Has she ever done a negative review?


 Dang zadidoll, you hit the nail on the head with my reference! And I agree, every box she receives can't be amazing. There has to be at least 1 box she's received that was horrible. However, you can't complain when you receive everything au gratis. I've never seen a negative review on her blog. Juniper is new to me, I'm off to GTS now. Repackaging feminine hygiene sounds almost criminal!


----------



## skylite (Jul 10, 2013)

> As much as I appreciate My Subscription Addiction for showing us all the other subscription companies out there, she's always giving companies positive reviews even when they send out questionable products to her (Juniper for example with their repackaging of feminine hygiene). Has she ever done a negative review?


 I have always felt this way (I also unknowingly used her referral link to join julep last year. She didn't have it clearly marked, and when I called her out on it she just said a disclaimer was on her about me page or something like that. Had I known it was a referral link I probably still would have used it., but I felt tricked -.-). All of her reviews are positive, even when all I've heard is negative stuff. Because of this I only use her site to get new ideas of subscriptions, but I always come to mut for honest opinions.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I genuinely like Juniper, maybe she did, too?
> 
> The repackaging doesn't bother me, since the products themselves are sealed.


 Same here! I think Juniper was actually my favorite TOM box because it really felt like a gift. It everything would have been opened it would have bothered me, but the items themselves were sealed, so I didn't really care.


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Meggpi (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's the thing... they were opened. Feminine hygiene products are sold two ways. 1) In the plastic/cardboard packaging (such as you'd buy in a store) OR individually wrapped in plastic or cardboard as you would get it directly as a sample from a feminine hygiene company or vending machine. What Juniper did was buy the pads in bulk, remove it from it's carton and repackaged it. No feminine hygiene company does that due to safety and hygiene regulations. When I get samples from various companies the item it's always wrapped in a clear airtight plastic not how Juniper does it. It just grosses me out because who know who touched it to repackage it!


 THIS! ^^  Unless you are using sterile technique for a tampon you are getting your hands all up in your business after touching something that someone else's hands have been on.  There is a reason they aren't marked for resale.  

For the record, I am one of the least germaphobic people out there, despite working in a hospital.  BV is stupid easy to get though.


----------



## JenniferV (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's the thing... they were opened. Feminine hygiene products are sold two ways. 1) In the plastic/cardboard packaging (such as you'd buy in a store) OR individually wrapped in plastic or cardboard as you would get it directly as a sample from a feminine hygiene company or vending machine. What Juniper did was buy the pads in bulk, remove it from it's carton and repackaged it. No feminine hygiene company does that due to safety and hygiene regulations. When I get samples from various companies the item it's always wrapped in a clear airtight plastic not how Juniper does it. It just grosses me out because who know who touched it to repackage it!


 


> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> THIS! ^^  Unless you are using sterile technique for a tampon you are getting your hands all up in your business after touching something that someone else's hands have been on.  There is a reason they aren't marked for resale.
> 
> For the record, I am one of the least germaphobic people out there, despite working in a hospital.  BV is stupid easy to get though.


 Ohhh I never really thought of this.......


----------



## jallu (Jul 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have always felt this way (I also unknowingly used her referral link to join julep last year. She didn't have it clearly marked, and when I called her out on it she just said a disclaimer was on her about me page or something like that. Had I known it was a referral link I probably still would have used it., but I felt tricked -.-). All of her reviews are positive, even when all I've heard is negative stuff. Because of this I only use her site to get new ideas of subscriptions, but I always come to mut for honest opinions.


 I was burned on 2 boxes by bloggers. And this is the reason I am trying hard to post honest reviews on my own blog. I feel like bloggers have a responsibility to be honest, especially if we are pimping referral links. I am sick of seeing all the effervescent reviews out there from people who are getting boxes for free and feel they can't say anything bad. I'm being so honest in fact, I feel my blog is turning negative! I just told everyone in my latest SeasonsBox review I no longer recommend the service! Thankfully most of the Bloggers I follow post very thoughtful, thorough and honest reviews. It's only a handful that seem to do gloss overs.



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> As much as I appreciate My Subscription Addiction for showing us all the other subscription companies out there, she's always giving companies positive reviews even when they send out questionable products to her (Juniper for example with their repackaging of feminine hygiene). Has she ever done a negative review?


 I have never seen one. If the products are less than stellar, she just doesn't offer any commentary on them and simply posts what they are.


----------



## jallu (Jul 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's the thing... they were opened. Feminine hygiene products are sold two ways. 1) In the plastic/cardboard packaging (such as you'd buy in a store) OR individually wrapped in plastic or cardboard as you would get it directly as a sample from a feminine hygiene company or vending machine. What Juniper did was buy the pads in bulk, remove it from it's carton and repackaged it. No feminine hygiene company does that due to safety and hygiene regulations. When I get samples from various companies the item it's always wrapped in a clear airtight plastic not how Juniper does it. It just grosses me out because who know who touched it to repackage it!


Bonjour Jolie does this too but I genuinely like their service. Last months box (Canadian version) was a bit of a bummer but overall I've enjoyed it. The products out of boxes is what I do at home anyway. I take everything out of the boxes and put it into a little storage container under my counter. The tampons are still sealed in the plastic/paper wrappers, as are the pads. They just don't have a secondary, outer wrapper, which isn't an issue for me.


----------



## kdris152 (Jul 13, 2013)

I should be receiving my last box of my 3 mo commitment today. I'll update as soon as it arrives


----------



## OiiO (Jul 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jallu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Bonjour Jolie does this too but I genuinely like their service. Last months box (Canadian version) was a bit of a bummer but overall I've enjoyed it. The products out of boxes is what I do at home anyway. I take everything out of the boxes and put it into a little storage container under my counter. The tampons are still sealed in the plastic/paper wrappers, as are the pads. They just don't have a secondary, outer wrapper, which isn't an issue for me.


 That ^

The brand of tampons I use (o.b.) wraps every individual tampon in a vacuum-sealed airtight thick plastic foil, so even when they are taken out of the box they are still just as sterile as they were inside of it. Maybe sterile is the wrong word to use here, because I'm not sure if they actually are medically speaking. Sure, some cray-cray could have injected them all with some kind of infection on purpose through a super thin needle, but who says they couldn't do that, say, at Walmart through the cardboard box? It's not like it's impenetrable... I can see how pads could potentially become contaminated, though, because almost none of them come in airtight wraps, but since I don't really use pads I think I'm on a safer end of this gamble.

I guess I just choose to believe that Juniper practices clean repackaging based on my experience with the business  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kdris152 (Jul 14, 2013)

So I received my gift bag yesterday. I have to say although it takes a while for them to start shipping, once they do ship it is super quick! I received my bag in 2 days! I love that they use USPS priority mail shipping. This month they stepped up the extras, no more herban essentials towelettes. My extras included Armour beauty lip gloss, I am not usually a red lipstick kind of girl but this is the perfect red! not too bright, and the color stayed for hours! I will definitely be looking into buying other colors of this brand! Miss Jessie's jelly curls was the next item and I am totally excited to try. The packs are big enough that I will probably be able to get more than one use of each pack. They also included a baggu small leather pouch and comodynes exfoliant wipes. Now on to the clothes. I was slightly disappointed because I do not feel like they really picked out items based on my style profile. I even emailed them about a peplum top or dress being on my must have list and they said they would work on getting one. Instead i received two items from Walter Baker. First was the Jacob long sleeve top, the material is very soft and beautiful, but it is very long and a bit big. I am not sure why they would include a long sleeved shirt in the middle of July when it is 90 degrees almost every day! I dunno when I will wear this but I am sure I can figure something out. Next is the Trey Maxi skirt, I love the pattern, it is very vibrant, something I would totally not pick out for myself. At first I thought the fit looked a little funny on me but I think it is growing on me.


----------



## JulieMarie (Jul 15, 2013)

Thank you kdris for posting what you received! I received mine on Saturday and will post pix when I get home. I am so upset! Correct me if I'm wrong, but weren't these bags supposed to be double the value?! Mine was not. I received more of those Herban Essential packets... ugh. I will be clean and sanitized for months thanks to this subscription. I love Ella's concept, and she seems like a wonderful lady, but these boxes have been upsetting for me.


----------



## ashleynsmith123 (Jul 16, 2013)

Has everyone received tracking info?..I haven't gotten an email yet.


----------



## beautyhustler (Jul 19, 2013)

I got a shipping update two weeks ago.  Still no bag.  I'd contact ella.


----------



## Manicuredslayer (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm done with my "3 month committment". I got a couple of things I really like but my bag (the cheapest value) was NOT more than double what I paid. I got a scarf, a bunch of sample wipes, 2 hair gel things (I have short hair), some facial peels, and a necklace that I'll need to put an extender on in order to wear. LOVE the scarf, saw it last month and went nuts for it, but the rest, meh. Glad I'm done. I won't recommend. I didnt even get a list of my products or values--I'm sure it's so I don't have the value. Weirdest subscription I've ever had (and I've subscribed to well over 15-20 subscription boxes).

Oh well.


----------



## Alhanna (Sep 20, 2013)

Hello everyone!

This is my first time sharing my experience with a subscription and I hope it helps.

My experience with I-Ella is as follows...

I subscribed back in July with a starter bag. I was prompt to pay my invoice and when nearly a month had passed, I emailed to ask about the status of my gift bag. To Ella's credit, she responded in a timely manner and assured me my box had shipped that very day. Honestly, I did suspect I had slipped through the cracks but because it was quickly remedied, I was satisfied. My box arrived in just a couple days. My big ticket item was great for me.They were mtng Nile sandals. I checked around and saw them online for around 85.00. So far, so good, right?

Also in the bag were Rifle Paper CO. recipe cards, several samples of true natural baby and Family sunscreen and samples of Clairvoyant Beauty. Herban Essentials towelettes were listed in the included letter but were not in the box. Because I loved the shoes, I didn't mind that the other things were of little to no interest.

A day or so after receiving my 1st box, I received my 2nd invoice. I paid the next day on 8/17/13. It is now 9/20/13 and I can honestly tell you I have no idea what is going on with this ( my second ) box. I have had a few updates stating that I would receive a shipping notice by such and such time. These times have come and gone with no notice. I did email and Ella was again prompt and assured me the boxes were being shipped and I would receive more details later that day. Again, that time came and went and no new details. This was 2-3 days ago. The reveal they typically do after everyone has received their boxes has happened, although toned down a bit due to not everyone having received them.

So as you can imagine, I am somewhat concerned. I'm hoping that Ella will reach out to me with details and let me know what to expect. I will certainly update as things unfold.

Have a great day!


----------



## Alhanna (Sep 20, 2013)

**UPDATE**

Just got my shipping notice and so I'm a happy camper again.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm wondering if she saw your post here and sent the box out as a result.


----------



## Manicuredslayer (Sep 20, 2013)

I quit after 3 mos. I was at the lowest level--and trust me it was LOW as in quality. The last one I was supposed to get "at least" double the amount. Nope. Overall I got one or two things I really liked, the rest was beauty cream and foil packets. Total rip-off and sketchy. I have other subscriptions that are way cheaper and I get more for my $$.


----------



## girlmeetsbox (Sep 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm wondering if she saw your post here and sent the box out as a result.

You took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## Alhanna (Sep 20, 2013)

Well, I'm a benefit of the doubt kind of girl so I'm going to assume it was just my time for a shipment. Either way, I'm just glad it's on the way. I'll let you all know how it goes. Personally, I hope it goes VERY well!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lerue (Sep 25, 2013)

A september review was posted at http://kacieskloset.blogspot.com/2013/09/sex-and-city-list-by-i-ella.html

yay!! she did a wonderful review!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Theme was sex and the city!! 

LeRue


----------



## nicepenguins (Sep 25, 2013)

> A september review was posted atÂ http://kacieskloset.blogspot.com/2013/09/sex-and-city-list-by-i-ella.html yay!! she did a wonderful review!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Theme was sex and the city!!Â  LeRue


 Glad the reviewer liked it. Kind of weird that it's a sex and the city theme. Seems a little dated to me (it's the skirt she wore on the show?) but I like that they're theming their boxes a little more. Not sure how sexy or urbane bar soap and recipe cards are though...and yes, if you're wondering, there are more towelettes!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Glad the reviewer liked it. Kind of weird that it's a sex and the city theme. Seems a little dated to me (it's the skirt she wore on the show?) but I like that they're theming their boxes a little more. Not sure how sexy or urbane bar soap and recipe cards are though...and yes, if you're wondering, there are more towelettes!

definitely seems like the theme is forced imo


----------



## lerue (Sep 26, 2013)

Eh, I am a little girl at heart, and I am super excited for the skirt!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wldflowur13 (Sep 29, 2013)

I just read through the entire thread and.....WOW. For a subscription with such a high cost I'm shocked with how lacking it seems to be. I've seen some posts of great items though it seems like they include one nice item then a bunch of fillers (especially those hand wipes)! I do hope the future bags are amazing though. It sounds like a great concept but there are a lot if improvements needed. I actually really liked the African bag that some of you got. If anyone is interested in trading theirs feel free to PM me.


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 17, 2013)

As a fellow non-heel wearer, I would be livid if I got heels in a sub, but you are coming to this with such a nice and upbeat attitude. I hope things work out for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (Oct 18, 2013)

I want to try this sub, but it seems like the only way to go is with the pricier options or be a well known blogger! So great in theory, but I am wary.


----------



## Amy Shomaker (Jun 26, 2014)

I'm really kicking myself that I didn't research this subscription box better before I paid.  Awful experience.  Pretty sure I'm out like $700.

I read a review of I-Ella on MySubscriptionAddiction.  This was probably back in January or February.  I loved the idea of it, so went through her links to the site and signed up.  I paid for my St. Barth bag ($389) right away.  I waited almost a month and a half.  I emailed customer service many times, just curious to see when things would move along.  Keep in mind, I'll be patient if it means you're going to send me something I love.  I'd wait three months, no problem.  But, what I don't like is that they either ignore or keep saying 'your box is being finalized' making you think that it's going to be ready soon.  But then it doesn't come.  And you inquire again.  And the cycle continues.  So, by near April I hadn't gotten anything yet and I opened up a dispute with Paypal.  Sure enough I got a tracking number within 48 hours.  My box arrived about a week later.  It was kind of a bummer actually, everything was mostly UGLY.  I got some awful metallic saddle shoes, a potato sack that they called a 'cardigan' and a maxi dress.  There were also a small amount of toiletries, lip balm and face oil.  Nothing much to get excited about.  I emailed them and asked if I could do exchanges (since I seen it on their website that they did).  They agreed and sent me a shipping label.  I kept the maxi dress cause it was nice enough and sent back the potato sack and clown shoes.  The shipping label wasn't right so I had to pay the extra shipping...I let that $3 extra slide.  (STUPID STUPID STUPID I should have seen more headaches to come).  I then shipped it off.  It then occurred to me that I had no proof of what I'd sent back so I emailed them asking if they got my returns.  They said they did and that new boxes were shipping the following week.  I was like "Great!"  maybe this will work out!  They assured me that my exchanges would ship at the same time as my next months' box.  Fine, alright...next week, sure.  So I went about my life and expected to wait awhile.  Then it was so long...I FORGOT ABOUT IT.    At the end of May, I logged into Paypal and realized it had been more than 45 days so I couldn't push them along with that anymore.  So I emailed.  And emailed.  AND EMAILED.  Fast forward to no responses until a few days ago.  NEARLY EFFING JULY.  I had to threaten to turn them in for fraud to my credit card company before I got a reply back.  The owner herself responded saying that they had given updates and that this was the last box until Fall.  How could my non-existent box be the last one....if their is no goddamn box?  I requested that she send me a tracking number for my exchanges and refund the box I never got.  To this she asks for my phone number.  NO gee, sorry.  Here's your fricking tracking number.  No, she wants to call me.  Frankly, I don't want to hear it.  I gave her my number, but requested all pertinent information be emailed to me.  I have yet to hear from her, but I expect this to be a battle.  I'm submitting my fraud complaint tomorrow if I don't have a tracking number, I don't care how many personal apologies and promises I get.  Am I being a witch?  Sure.  But they are pissing me off.  How long does it take???  Maybe they should be communicating with their customers about shipping delays.  Come right out and say 'if you sign up, your order will be processed in three months or more'.  Just say it.  If I would have been told that at the beginning, I wouldn't be so pissed now.  I shouldn't have any doubt.  Instead, I feel like I've been scammed and am probably out all of that money.  Argh. Sorry for the novel.  I needed to vent.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 26, 2014)

Are you a witch? Absolutely not!

Unfortunately, MySubscriptionAddiction is not a site to really trust to get honest reviews. Is she dishonest? No but the fact is when a company sends a blogger items for free the company is going to ensure the blogger gets the item in a timely manner. This makes it hard to get an honest review because the blogger can't talk about real world experience with how the item ships or customer service. I know when I blog - especially with free items - I try to include the fact that I may not have experience with their customer service or actual shipping. So I-Ella made sure that she got the items - for free - in a timely manner and this is why you can't trust her site for honest reviews because the companies who send her things are going to make sure she get the things in time.

You do have options.


File a complaint on Rip Off Reports.
File a complaint with your state's Attorney General's office (ATG).
File a complaint with her state's ATG.
File a complaint with the Better Business Bureau (note they can't really do anything other than contact her).
File a complaint with the Federal Trade Commission.
File a complaint with your bank/credit card company.


----------

